# The Temple Mount Myth Revealed



## Freeman (Jul 15, 2016)

There is a lot of contradictions about the supposed Mount Temple, when Maimonide visited Jerusalem he proposed that a temple in the city will unite the prayer of jews and this temple shouldn't built by humans but will come from heaven.

Concerning the place, some rabbis says that it's below the actual Alaqsa Mosque, others says it's above but other rabbis confirm that it's not in that place but near Jerusalem or in Nablus mount.

 Professor in Tel Aviv university and Archaeologist Israel Finkelstein and his colleagues confirm that many biblical stories never happened, but were written by what he calls `a creative copywriter' to advance an ideological agenda.
Israel Finkelstein states:


> *"There is no archaeological evidence for it," he says. "This is something unexampled in history. I don't think there is any other place in the world where there was a city with such a wretched material infrastructure but which succeeded in creating such a sweeping movement in its favor as Jerusalem, which even in its time of greatness was a joke in comparison to the cities of Assyria, Babylon or Egypt. It was a typical mountain village. There is no magnificent finding, no gates of Nebuchadnezzar, no Assyrian reliefs, no Egyptian temples - nothing. Even the temple couldn't compete with the temples of Egypt and their splendor." *
> 
> Archaeologist Israel Finkelstein and his colleagues are stirring  controversy with contentions that many biblical stories never


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 15, 2016)

Freeman said:


> There is a lot of contradictions about the supposed Mount Temple, when Maimonide visited Jerusalem he proposed that a temple in the city will unite the prayer of jews and this temple shouldn't built by humans but will come from heaven.
> 
> Concerning the place, some rabbis says that it's below the actual Alaqsa Mosque, others says it's above but other rabbis confirm that it's not in that place but near Jerusalem or in Nablus mount.
> 
> ...


What kind of BS are you trying to push? What myths? I've never heard such gobbletygook.


----------



## Freeman (Jul 15, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > There is a lot of contradictions about the supposed Mount Temple, when Maimonide visited Jerusalem he proposed that a temple in the city will unite the prayer of jews and this temple shouldn't built by humans but will come from heaven.
> ...



Just confirmation from israelis archeologist that this temple is a myth in history.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jul 15, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...



The Temple seems more realistic than a flying horse, which is the basis of the Muslims' claim to Jerusalem.


----------



## Freeman (Jul 15, 2016)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



You have the right to believe in santa claus.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 15, 2016)

Freeman said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...


So do you if you think Mohammed ever came near the Temple Mount, even in an opium dream. He never even said where he thought his unicorn took him. It could have been Graceland.


----------



## Intolerant (Jul 15, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > There is a lot of contradictions about the supposed Mount Temple, when Maimonide visited Jerusalem he proposed that a temple in the city will unite the prayer of jews and this temple shouldn't built by humans but will come from heaven.
> ...


 Exactly what it is.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 15, 2016)

Freeman said:


> There is a lot of contradictions about the supposed Mount Temple, when Maimonide visited Jerusalem he proposed that a temple in the city will unite the prayer of jews and this temple shouldn't built by humans but will come from heaven.
> 
> Concerning the place, some rabbis says that it's below the actual Alaqsa Mosque, others says it's above but other rabbis confirm that it's not in that place but near Jerusalem or in Nablus mount.
> 
> ...


 It is a myth that Mohammed got on his horse and together they flew to some far off place (probably Timbuktu), but Freeman being a good Muslim believes this myth.  Maybe Freeman can tell us why Jerusalem is never mentioned in the Koran but is mentioned so many times in the Bible.  He can also tell us why the Muslims are destroying any Jewish antiquities found under the temple mount.  It is pathetic how the Muslims are trying to disapprove any ancient Jewish history in Jerusalem.

The Destruction of the Temple Mount Antiquities, by Mark Ami-El

When Jerusalem was founded, Freeman's ancestors were living on the Saudi Peninsula like prehistoric cavemen.

Jerusalem


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 15, 2016)

Freeman said:


> There is a lot of contradictions about the supposed Mount Temple, when Maimonide visited Jerusalem he proposed that a temple in the city will unite the prayer of jews and this temple shouldn't built by humans but will come from heaven.
> 
> Concerning the place, some rabbis says that it's below the actual Alaqsa Mosque, others says it's above but other rabbis confirm that it's not in that place but near Jerusalem or in Nablus mount.
> 
> ...


So you think a book that is more myth is better than the myth it purports to mythologize?

There is a problem here of the tail chasing the dog.

Josephus Flavius the Jewish/Roman general/historian is the best source of what actually existed in Jerusalem.

He was there and he wrote contemporaneously.

He saw the temple.  He walked it.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jul 15, 2016)

The Bible is so accurate that archeologists have it in one hand and a shovel in the other.  The amount of historic information is invaluable.  And they are dragging science along with them.  
And as always, prophecy.... that God can, and even the best creative copywriter cannot.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 15, 2016)

Freeman said:


> There is a lot of contradictions about the supposed Mount Temple, when Maimonide visited Jerusalem he proposed that a temple in the city will unite the prayer of jews and this temple shouldn't built by humans but will come from heaven.
> 
> Concerning the place, some rabbis says that it's below the actual Alaqsa Mosque, others says it's above but other rabbis confirm that it's not in that place but near Jerusalem or in Nablus mount.
> 
> ...









 Do you know when Maimonides lived, as it was not when you think. He was a Jew that faked conversion to islam so he could tell the story to the world in his books, so many Jews and Christians fooled the muslims during this period that the muslims now look extremely foolish


----------



## aris2chat (Jul 15, 2016)

Freeman said:


> There is a lot of contradictions about the supposed Mount Temple, when Maimonide visited Jerusalem he proposed that a temple in the city will unite the prayer of jews and this temple shouldn't built by humans but will come from heaven.
> 
> Concerning the place, some rabbis says that it's below the actual Alaqsa Mosque, others says it's above but other rabbis confirm that it's not in that place but near Jerusalem or in Nablus mount.
> 
> ...




Waqf Bulldozers on Temple Mount May Be Destroying Jewish History

Arab Muslims Bulldoze Jewish evidence away on Arab-occupied Temple Mount

You referring to Mughrabi-Bridge

or Sheikh Eid, which Israel bought, they paid for the whole area to allow access to the mount


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 15, 2016)

Freeman said:


> There is a lot of contradictions about the supposed Mount Temple, when Maimonide visited Jerusalem he proposed that a temple in the city will unite the prayer of jews and this temple shouldn't built by humans but will come from heaven.
> 
> Concerning the place, some rabbis says that it's below the actual Alaqsa Mosque, others says it's above but other rabbis confirm that it's not in that place but near Jerusalem or in Nablus mount.
> 
> ...


Too bad we've found a coin from the First Temple period in the Temple Mount.

You Islamos all need to blow yourselves up for Allah before sunset. Get busy.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 15, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > There is a lot of contradictions about the supposed Mount Temple, when Maimonide visited Jerusalem he proposed that a temple in the city will unite the prayer of jews and this temple shouldn't built by humans but will come from heaven.
> ...


In direct violation of the agreement letting the Muslim pigs on the a Temple Mount.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 15, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...



Those jews are quite the mystery , even to themselves.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 15, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...



What agreement??  One can't destroy history that never existed.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 15, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > There is a lot of contradictions about the supposed Mount Temple, when Maimonide visited Jerusalem he proposed that a temple in the city will unite the prayer of jews and this temple shouldn't built by humans but will come from heaven.
> ...





The Irish Ram said:


> The Bible is so accurate that archeologists have it in one hand and a shovel in the other.  The amount of historic information is invaluable.  And they are dragging science along with them.
> And as always, prophecy.... that God can, and even the best creative copywriter cannot.



Oh yes the fake exodus, certainty not as described in the OT. no they can't find any historical evidence of David or Solomon, they will fabricate some I'm sure.  The bible is not prophecy, its typology. How do you think Cinderella fit into those slippers.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 15, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > There is a lot of contradictions about the supposed Mount Temple, when Maimonide visited Jerusalem he proposed that a temple in the city will unite the prayer of jews and this temple shouldn't built by humans but will come from heaven.
> ...



Do you think he is Paul, Jesus or Vespasian, or a little of both. Note the typology in his writings.  King Herod built a temple and temple mount. That is what he writes about .


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 15, 2016)

It is currently vogue in Hebrew Studies to say Judaism was invented in Babylonia in 500 BCE.

But this does not explain where it came from nor how it got there.

The most sensible historical forensics however fully supports a Moses character as the real starting point in Egypt.  And Moses explains in his intro book "Genesis" (Bereshet) how they got there -- to Egypt.

It was the whole point of the story.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 15, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Do you think he is Paul, Jesus or Vespasian, or a little of both. Note the typology in his writings.  King Herod built a temple and temple mount. That is what he writes about .


Josephus Flavius tells us Herod re-built a temple on the mount.

Not just "built" but re-built.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 15, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > There is a lot of contradictions about the supposed Mount Temple, when Maimonide visited Jerusalem he proposed that a temple in the city will unite the prayer of jews and this temple shouldn't built by humans but will come from heaven.
> ...





ForeverYoung436 said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Everyone know Herod the Great did a lot of building. Rome.


----------



## RoccoR (Jul 15, 2016)

yiostheoy,  et al,

I really love stories from prophecy, ancient myths, great legends and religious visions.  And I find adventures about sacred artifacts, sacramental properties of mystical talismans from long forgotten ancient civilizations most illuminating. 



 

_TO:  Personification of justice, 
goddess of wisdom and good counsel,
and the interpreter of the gods’ will._

_All praise to wise Themis, great mistress of order,
great friend of the seer and the sibyl
whose words were once heard in Delphi and Dodona,
great lady of the law who holds the balance,
whose blessings fall on the just and the true._​


yiostheoy said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > There is a lot of contradictions about the supposed Mount Temple, when Maimonide visited Jerusalem he proposed that a temple in the city will unite the prayer of jews and this temple shouldn't built by humans but will come from heaven.
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

Archeology is based on the some scientific techniques and principles of science resting on a basis of perceived methodological rigor, and objectivity.  While it does include some elements of investigative inquiry commonly based on empirical evidence subject to specific principles of reasoning; it does not always follow the process of the scientific methods.

So much time, so much damage and destruction, has taken place in the area - then restoration and reconstruction.  The disturbance of the ground has been dramatic.  So, it is not reasonable to assume that the art of discovery and the scientific method will be as productive as it might have been in undisturbed ground.  In fact, it might be wise to think that some of the discoveries and evidence might very well be misleading, indeterminate or subject to varied interpretation.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Penelope (Jul 15, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think he is Paul, Jesus or Vespasian, or a little of both. Note the typology in his writings.  King Herod built a temple and temple mount. That is what he writes about .
> ...



RE built, oh goody , then that was the third temple. Thank you. We now have Solomon's, the one built with Persian money when a small no. of  exiles returned , and now Herods . Strike 3 and your out.  Solomon's temple, everything about Solomon is so greatly exaggerated, his temple was as well.


----------



## Shusha (Jul 15, 2016)

Rare 3000 year old King David era seal found by Temple Mount Sifting Project.  

Trying to disconnect the Jewish people from the Temple Mount and all our long history in the land is both ridiculous and futile.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 15, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> It is currently vogue in Hebrew Studies to say Judaism was invented in Babylonia in 500 BCE.
> 
> But this does not explain where it came from nor how it got there.
> 
> ...



Moses never wrote anything, he may of (if someone like him existed) chiseled something in stone, but that would be about it.  Your right, its a story.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 15, 2016)

Shusha said:


> Rare 3000 year old King David era seal found by Temple Mount Sifting Project.
> 
> Trying to disconnect the Jewish people from the Temple Mount and all our long history in the land is both ridiculous and futile.



Which Jews, do you know how many sects of Hebrews there were, Jew is a much later name, there were no jews in that day or anyone called jews.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 15, 2016)

Shusha said:


> Rare 3000 year old King David era seal found by Temple Mount Sifting Project.
> 
> Trying to disconnect the Jewish people from the Temple Mount and all our long history in the land is both ridiculous and futile.





Shusha said:


> Rare 3000 year old King David era seal found by Temple Mount Sifting Project.
> 
> Trying to disconnect the Jewish people from the Temple Mount and all our long history in the land is both ridiculous and futile.



So how do we know its belong to David and even so what does it prove? Nothing at all. David didn't bulld a temple.


> Barkay said the images of two animals, one on top of the other, are inscribed in the base of the seal, possibly representing a predator and its prey. He also noted that the seal is perforated, thus enabling it to be hung from a string.



Grasping at straws.  Palestine was a route taken from Egypt to Assyria, so this proves nothing.

Also what does it have to do with today, from the 10 century BC?????


----------



## Boston1 (Jul 15, 2016)

As I recall we kinda already discussed this one. There's nothing antique about any of the remaining itinerant Arab Muslim constructs on the Temple Mount and so it really wouldn't be violating any antiquities laws to just rip it down and let the native people ( the Judaic people ) build whatever they want there...... 

Seems to me another simple matter of native rights. Whats the colonists doing putting up new structures on the holly site of the native people anyway. 

Rip down the dome and end the Arab Muslim colonial age in Israel


----------



## Penelope (Jul 15, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> As I recall we kinda already discussed this one. There's nothing antique about any of the remaining itinerant Arab Muslim constructs on the Temple Mount and so it really wouldn't be violating any antiquities laws to just rip it down and let the native people ( the Judaic people ) build whatever they want there......
> 
> Seems to me another simple matter of native rights. Whats the colonists doing putting up new structures on the holly site of the native people anyway.
> 
> Rip down the dome and end the Arab Muslim colonial age in Israel



There would be no need for Zionist if they were the native people.  Those who remained thought-out the years are the Palestinians.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 15, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> As I recall we kinda already discussed this one. There's nothing antique about any of the remaining itinerant Arab Muslim constructs on the Temple Mount and so it really wouldn't be violating any antiquities laws to just rip it down and let the native people ( the Judaic people ) build whatever they want there......
> 
> Seems to me another simple matter of native rights. Whats the colonists doing putting up new structures on the holly site of the native people anyway.
> 
> Rip down the dome and end the Arab Muslim colonial age in Israel



Their mosque has been there longer than any Hebrew temple, and is a historic place. Its just too darn bad the Hebrews didn't think enough of Palestine to defend it, isn't it.


----------



## aris2chat (Jul 15, 2016)

Freeman said:


> There is a lot of contradictions about the supposed Mount Temple, when Maimonide visited Jerusalem he proposed that a temple in the city will unite the prayer of jews and this temple shouldn't built by humans but will come from heaven.
> 
> Concerning the place, some rabbis says that it's below the actual Alaqsa Mosque, others says it's above but other rabbis confirm that it's not in that place but near Jerusalem or in Nablus mount.
> 
> ...




Do you know anything about Sams?
>>Marilyn Sams holds a B.A. and M.A. in English and American Literature from the University of Utah and Brigham
Young University<<

There is the motivation, and lack of valid study in History and Archaeology or even geology.  Her work is based on Ernest L. Martin's The Temples that 
Jerusalem Forgot

As for Finkelstein
>>a way must be found to allow state organizations, such as the Israel Antiquities Authority and the Israel National Parks Authority, to oversee the management of this sensitive place.<<


----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 15, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > As I recall we kinda already discussed this one. There's nothing antique about any of the remaining itinerant Arab Muslim constructs on the Temple Mount and so it really wouldn't be violating any antiquities laws to just rip it down and let the native people ( the Judaic people ) build whatever they want there......
> ...






Penelope said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > As I recall we kinda already discussed this one. There's nothing antique about any of the remaining itinerant Arab Muslim constructs on the Temple Mount and so it really wouldn't be violating any antiquities laws to just rip it down and let the native people ( the Judaic people ) build whatever they want there......
> ...



You are so nutty.  Hey did you know those Zionists built their wailing wall around the Al Aqsa Mosque?  pass it on.  'Atta girl.  Heh Heh!


----------



## Shusha (Jul 15, 2016)

Penelope said:


> ...no they can't find any historical evidence of David or Solomon....



We can correct your ignorance until we are all blue in the face and it will make not whit of difference, because you are entirely unwilling to look at facts, objective truths, historical evidence.  Evidence like the Tel Dan Stele, the Mesha Stele, the Merneptah Stele, and the Kurkh Monolith.  Evidence like the coins and bullae found at the Temple Mount and in the Sifting Project. Evidence like the Hebrew script Immer bullae which corresponds to _Jeremiah 20_.  Evidence like the "Freedom for Zion" coin from the Roman times and the First Revolt and the "Half-Shekel" coin (_Exodus 30_).  Evidence, already mentioned, such as the writings of Josephus.  Evidence in the Tombs of the Patriarchs, and Rachel and Joseph, remembered and honored for thousands of years. Evidence of the existence of the Kotel itself. 

It doesn't matter what we present to you (and by "you", I mean all those on this board who blindly and ignorantly post comments and threads rejecting Israel's -- the Jewish people's -- history), you will not accept it.  No matter what we say, you will blindly -- intentionally, willfully blindly -- reject it or move the parameters of the discussion to a new realm in order to support your rejection of anything Jewish.  

You claim that there is no connection between the Jewish people and the historical lands in question.  We prove there is and ..

You claim Jewish history doesn't exist.  We prove it does and ....

You claim that its not Jewish.  We prove it is and ...

You claim it is pre-dated by another culture.  We prove it is not and ...

You claim that an invading, conquering culture has precedence.  We prove they do not and ...

You claim that the modern Jewish people are not really Jews.  We prove we are and ...

You claim that the Jewish people are not a "people" or a "culture" or an "indigenous group".  We prove we are and ...

You claim that the Jewish people are just a religion.  We prove we aren't and ...

You claim that ..... and on and on and on it goes.  

Until, once pressed for actual, objective criteria for what "counts", you disappear because you CAN'T answer that question without revealing that there is NO criteria for you other than, "as long as its not the Jews". 

It doesn't matter what proofs we offer.  It doesn't even matter that the proofs we offer are obvious and clearly visible in the world and obviously true and it is pointedly SILLY to argue against them.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 15, 2016)

Shusha said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > ...no they can't find any historical evidence of David or Solomon....
> ...




With so many living in Poland during WWII and in Russia and Ukraine, Brittan, and then the US, seems like were all jews.  Such a big lie, and besides  all Judaism is a made up religion and most so self proclaimed jews are atheist. Actually Israel is not really important except they demand lots of foreign aid from the US and they are committing a genocide with everyone overlooks. Those who do practice Judaism are like zealot Muslims, very radical.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 15, 2016)

MJB12741 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Boston1 said:
> ...



They didn't , Herod did.


----------



## Shusha (Jul 15, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Their mosque has been there longer than any Hebrew temple, and is a historic place.  Its just too darn bad the Hebrews didn't think enough of Palestine to defend it, isn't it.



Wow.  People make silly arguments.  They really fail to think of the concepts they are arguing.  What are the concepts here?

1.  Total or partial destruction of a holy place removes ownership.
2.  Usurping or re-building on a holy place confers ownership.
3.  Length of possession is the determining factor for ownership.  
4.  Defending (successfully) a holy place is a requirement.  (As opposed to sharing it).  


So let's put those concepts to the test.  If the Jewish people destroyed the Muslim buildings on the Temple Mount -- the Muslims no longer have a claim to them.  If the Jewish people re-build a Temple there, they have sole claim.  If they defend it successfully, it is theirs.  If they keep it long enough, they will have the true claim to it.  

Hmmmmm.  I would think that SHARING would be preferable.


----------



## Shusha (Jul 15, 2016)

Penelope said:


> With so many living in Poland during WWII and in Russia and Ukraine, Brittan, and then the US, seems like were all jews.  Such a big lie, and besides  all Judaism is a made up religion and most so self proclaimed jews are atheist. Actually Israel is not really important except they demand lots of foreign aid from the US and they are committing a genocide with everyone overlooks. Those who do practice Judaism are like zealot Muslims, very radical.



Thank you for confirming my point.  No matter what we offer, you just keep coming up with more rationalizations for disenfranchising the Jewish people from anything....


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 15, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...


The brilliant anti-Semitic defense attorney Penelope is going to defend the Egyptians in this case.  She is anxiously awaiting for the conclusion when she deposits 1/3 which she will be getting since she took the case on a contingency.basis.

Egyptian Academic: Jews Must Return 'Treasures' Stolen during Biblical Exodus to Egypt - Breitbart


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 15, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...


Since Penelope looks upon herself as being very educated about ancient times (no doubt this "super intelligent" woman has a PhD in this subject), she should play this game to see how much she really knows and she could tell us her score (and be honest about it)..

Ancient Israel: Resources - Bible History Online


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 15, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > As I recall we kinda already discussed this one. There's nothing antique about any of the remaining itinerant Arab Muslim constructs on the Temple Mount and so it really wouldn't be violating any antiquities laws to just rip it down and let the native people ( the Judaic people ) build whatever they want there......
> ...



It is surprising that a good Catholic as Penelope would deny the temple in Jerusalem.  Didn't Jesus worship at the temple in Jerusalem?

A Portrait Of Jesus' World - Temple Culture | From Jesus To Christ - The First Christians | FRONTLINE | PBS


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jul 15, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...



You are not keeping up with archeology:

Victory over the King of the House of David.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jul 15, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Boston1 said:
> ...



Worshiped, taught, and tried in the Temple.  Nicodemus recorded every bit of it in real time.


----------



## theliq (Jul 15, 2016)

Shusha said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > ...no they can't find any historical evidence of David or Solomon....
> ...


Well Penny is partially right,the first temple was that of the ..........in their capital of Salem,before the Israelites arrived............the Jews were in this area during Biblical times after the Romans there were very few Jews in Palestine/The Holy Land.....until the emergence of the Zionists Illegal entry circa 1900 onwards but they flooded the area in 1948 onwards after the Jews now Israelis had bribed member nations of the UN,again Illegally.

The new Israeli State then allow anyone purporting to be a Jew were then entered this area of Land that was Stolen,they have since Illegally occupied more and more of Palestine.

After 1948 Jews/Zionists created a new dicotamy sic where Ashkanazi sic Jews entered Israel.....Penny is correct in saying they were not real Jews as they were converts only to Judiasum sic,as they are actually people of Turkic and Central Asian origin..Not Sherpardic Jews(who like the Palestinians are Semitic people)I would probably have more Jewish blood than them,if the truth were known.

The mentality of the 1948 and afterwards are not of the Jews of old but a concocted mentality....they really have NO claim to any part of the Holy Land as they have NO direct link to Abraham....just converts

Most of the claims you make are completely false and just a way to try to give the State of Israel legitimacy........Who and what really are the majority of the people who live in this State you call Israel.........because most are not true Jews in any way..steven


----------



## Shusha (Jul 16, 2016)

theliq said:


> ....they really have NO claim to any part of the Holy Land as they have NO direct link to Abraham....just converts ...



Oh for the love of...

Do you have to make it this easy?  How are Arab Muslims NOT "just" converts to the history and religious faith of Abraham?


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 16, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...









 They cant be as you know so much about them, but the muslims are very secretive, underhand and devious. That is why they wont allow just anyone from going to the Jewish holy cities of Mecca and Medina


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 16, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...








 The agreement allowing the Jews access to the Temple mount. And the only history that never existed was that of the muslims. Everything they have they stole from others and tried to claim as their invention.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 16, 2016)

Penelope said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 16, 2016)

And what do you have contempranious to that era saying that the Jews did not exist and they did not build a temple in Jerusalem. Apart from islamonazi propaganda, lies and blood libels, you bring no supporting evidence to the board and ignore the many requests for evidence


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 16, 2016)

theliq said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...









 How was it illegal when they were invited first by the Ottomans in the mid 19C because the arab muslims refused to colonise the lands. Then in 1923 by the LoN the next legal sovereign land owners making them legal migrants. It was the arab muslims that flocked to the land with no controls over their immigration that are there illegally.

 How about a link to your lebelous claim that the Jews bribed UN nations then, care to provide it before you are shown to be a two faced LYING POS ISLAMONAZI PROPAGANDIST.

That is all part of International law and the Jews can allow who they want to enter Israel and become citizens. Why do you imply that it is against international laws and human rights to do so, is it because the population of Israel is rising and there wont be enough muslims in the world to attack in the numbers they prefer.


 Show your evidence and not your usual crap lies youi trot out, or the links that dont support your claims.

All the claims are factual and are covered by evidence from many sources, and the Jews of today live partly in Israel and partly in other parts of the world. 50 years ago your people were demanding the Jews went to palestine where they belonged, now you are demanding they return to their lands in the west were YOU kicked them out.


you dont know what you want, but you want it now and you want someone else to do it for you


----------



## Penelope (Jul 16, 2016)

The Irish Ram said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Whats that now a stone?


----------



## Penelope (Jul 16, 2016)

Shusha said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > ....they really have NO claim to any part of the Holy Land as they have NO direct link to Abraham....just converts ...
> ...



The land already had a bride, the Palestinians, which are Christian, Jewish and Muslim,  the ones who stayed, during and after the exile, after Greek and Roman empires, and throughout the Ottoman empire, those who worked the land.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 16, 2016)

]


Hossfly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Boston1 said:
> ...



So he read the bible as well. Gentiles did not mix with Jews in the outer court.  Jesus was not of that world, he had a big problem with the temple of his day and those in elite places who ran the temple, according to the scriptures.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 16, 2016)

The Irish Ram said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Nicodemus didn't pen a word.


----------



## Freeman (Jul 16, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > There is a lot of contradictions about the supposed Mount Temple, when Maimonide visited Jerusalem he proposed that a temple in the city will unite the prayer of jews and this temple shouldn't built by humans but will come from heaven.
> ...



Where is the place of this supposed temple? is it near Jerusalem, Jersalem or in Nablus mount like your rabbis said?!
Archeologist Israel Finkelstein
*"The "Solomonic" buildings excavated by biblical archaeologists over the past several decades at Hazor, Gezer, and Megiddo were not constructed in David and Solomon's time, he says, and so must have been built by kings of the ninth-century B.C.'s Omride dynasty, well after David and Solomon's reign."*

National Geographic Magazine - NGM.com

*"There is no archaeological evidence for it," he says. "This is something unexampled in history. I don't think there is any other place in the world where there was a city with such a wretched material infrastructure but which succeeded in creating such a sweeping movement in its favor as Jerusalem, which even in its time of greatness was a joke in comparison to the cities of Assyria, Babylon or Egypt. It was a typical mountain village. There is no magnificent finding, no gates of Nebuchadnezzar, no Assyrian reliefs, no Egyptian temples - nothing. Even the temple couldn't compete with the temples of Egypt and their splendor."*


----------



## aris2chat (Jul 16, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...




but he wanted the mount under Israeli control


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 16, 2016)

Penelope said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...








 We dont expect an illiterate muslim to understand that this proves the existence of the Jews, King David and the Temple. What do you muslims have to prove that mo'mad visited Jerusalem 50 years in the future on his flying horse other than your koran that as you say is not prophesy.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 16, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...


----------



## aris2chat (Jul 16, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...




How did Joseph's get all the way over to Nablus?  How was Solomon born and became king?  Why did Moses take the hebrew back to their homeland.................... 

Belief in the prophet of the jews and muslims but deny the temple where solomon built it


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 16, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...








 The same Jews that declared independence on the 22% of palestine allocated to them under international laws. As all the evidence provided shows the muslims were recent arrivals and came from the other arab league nations to swell the population of islamonazi's in the area. The law says that the arab muslims have no legal or moral right to the land and should leave


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 16, 2016)

Penelope said:


> ]
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> ...








 According to the claims of the Romans who blamed the Jews for murdering their god. Take the bible with a pinch of salt as it is the work of dictators and not people who lived in palestine during the period of his life


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 16, 2016)

Penelope said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...









 EVIDENCE as your word is not worth squat


----------



## Penelope (Jul 16, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



And all that came from where, the OT.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 16, 2016)

Freeman said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...


And you have the right to believe that an illiterate invading savage Arabian terrorist pedophile thief was the "final messenger".


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 16, 2016)

Penelope said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...








From historical records kept safe for thousands of years, just because your culture is iliterate and had no scholars does not mean that all others are.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 16, 2016)

Penelope said:


> ]
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> ...


Previously you said there was no temple and now you are posting about it.  Were you there to see  who mingled with each other.  If not, can you give us a  link which states this.

http://www.catholicbible101.com/howtoreadthebible.htm


----------



## Penelope (Jul 16, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > ]
> ...



I doubt there was, but its in the bible which the OT is so exaggerated, its hard to believe anything is historical in it. I do not believe any of it the way described happened. Since the OT has exaggerated to death about how Solomon has so many wifes, concubines and riches, I doubt any of it to be true.

One can only exaggerate so much to be believable and take the exodus, it never happened like they described in the OT, we know that to be fact.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 16, 2016)

Shusha said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > ...no they can't find any historical evidence of David or Solomon....
> ...


Penelope claims the Exodus never happened even though the Egyptians want Israel to return treasures stolen before the Exodus. Is Penelope correct and the Egyptians liars? I posted an article about the stolen treasure in Post #38.


----------



## Shusha (Jul 16, 2016)

Penelope said:


> The land already had a bride, the Palestinians, which are Christian, Jewish and Muslim,  the ones who stayed, during and after the exile, after Greek and Roman empires, and throughout the Ottoman empire, those who worked the land.



Yes.  And the Jewish Palestinians are the oldest surviving peoples who originated on that land.  Some of them were able to stay and some of them were exiled.  Now those same Jewish Palestinians would like to have self-determination on their historical land.  Separate from the Arab Palestinians.  Which is convenient because the Arab Palestinians also want self-determination, separate from the Jewish Palestinians.  

The problem comes when people can't keep their own arguments straight enough to remember the basic historical truths that you just wrote in that paragraph and start trying to find all sorts of silly excuses for denying those basic facts.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 16, 2016)

Shusha said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > The land already had a bride, the Palestinians, which are Christian, Jewish and Muslim,  the ones who stayed, during and after the exile, after Greek and Roman empires, and throughout the Ottoman empire, those who worked the land.
> ...



Palestinians Hebrews, there were no jews back in the day, so I rest my case, anyone new there is not from the original Hebrews.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 16, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Why not E-mail the priest in the parish you used to have and tell him your thoughts.  Then you can share his E-mail with us?  Why not also mention to him that you have had nothing to say about the Christians being murdered by your new friends even though the Pope is worried about what is happening there.?


----------



## Freeman (Jul 16, 2016)

Note that in 1930 the sweden commission responsible to investigate the property conflict of the western wall has concluded that the wall is an islamic site and is part of the Alaqsa Mosque.

The western wall and the mosque is directed to Mecca while in the jewish texts the temple is directed from west to east.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 16, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Then why did the Romans in Jerusalem call the Hebrews "Jews?"  And don't sat it ain't so.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 16, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


How do you know?  Did you go around and test the DNA of all the Jews in the world.  They might have been called Hebrews or Israelites in ancient times, but the name for them are now Jews.

The first person to be called a Jew was Mordecai from the story of Queen Esther and Purim.  Jew derives from Judah.


----------



## Shusha (Jul 16, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Palestinians Hebrews, there were no jews back in the day, so I rest my case, anyone new there is not from the original Hebrews.



You really have no idea how foolish your "argument" is, do you?  There were no Palestinians "back in the day" either.  They were Israelites.  And Judeans.  Some of them stayed in the land.  Some of them were exiled.  Some are still in the land.  And some have returned from exile.  The land was then and now:  Israel.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 16, 2016)

Shusha said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Palestinians Hebrews, there were no jews back in the day, so I rest my case, anyone new there is not from the original Hebrews.
> ...



You have no idea how foolish yours is.  Who do you think the original Palestinians were, Canaanites , Phoenicians and whoever else lived there.  Its was never Israel. Never was an Israel. Israel was only in the OT. What you base your faith in is null and void. Most of it , the OT , is just lies and stories, made up. They have their Talmud, and that was wrote in Babylon. Whoever was living there when Rome took over were not Israelites or Jews. There most likely was not even a Sol (sun) omon.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 16, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Civilizations have risen and fallen all over this planet, but we can see you were not a good student in school if you can't even write simple English correctly.  It's a shame that Jesus wasn't still around to tell the good Roman Catholic Penelope that he was a Jew and not to call his Bible a fairy tale.  I wonder if Penelope knows what Jesus was celebrating at the Last Supper.

The way that Penelope carries on against the Jews, I can imagine how happy she  would have been leading a pogrom.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 16, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



I doubt very much he was a jew and I doubt much in the OT is historical either. Do you know what religion is? Do you really think if there is a creator he for some reason went  to the land of Canaan or   talked to Moses or anyone else, and he certainty would not have a "chosen people".  Is that why you worship those who call themselves jews , because you think Jesus was  a jew. The Jesus in the bible didn't have  a good opinion of Jews, he said even then they were of the devil. So if he were a jew he was not a jew like them. LOL.  Even if your a real good Christian, those who call themselves jews do no like Christians, and most Christians are more Zionist than those self proclaimed jews.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 16, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Jesus was a Rabbi. He was evidently a Methodist Rabbi according to your wrong way of thinking. The Romans carved *INRI* on his cross? Was his real name 'Enry?


----------



## Penelope (Jul 16, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



That was only in the NT. You do realize Christianity is a religion, and is not at all like Judaism, nor was the character of Jesus.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 16, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



Oh another story, of you poor thing , believing all this stuff.


----------



## aris2chat (Jul 16, 2016)

MJB12741 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Boston1 said:
> ...



The purity baths at the base?
What no david?  Jerusalem has been the city of David for thousands of years.  So where were all the psalms written ?


----------



## Penelope (Jul 16, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Well  Jerusalem was not in northern kingdom of Israel , so Houston we have a problem.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 16, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


You are the pathetic individual who has shown the readers how anti-Semitic you are in this day and age, and it gives them a good idea of how anti-Semitism flourishes in this world with people such as you around..  The only readers on this forum who will agree with anything you say are anti-Semitic like you..


----------



## Penelope (Jul 16, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



*Shushandukht* was the wife of Yazdegerd I and mother of Bahram V. She was the daughter of a Jewish exilarch.[1] She created the Jewish neighborhood in the city of Isfahan. She also established Jewish colonies in the cities of Shush (Susa) and Shooshtar. The existence of a Jewish queen enhanced the life of Persian Jews and during this period Jewish Exilarchs had regular attendance to the Shah's court.[2] Some authors such as Ernst Herzfeld have speculated that the tomb of Esther and Mordecai in the city of Hamedan might be the tomb of Shushandukht.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 16, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



So putting aside all this speculation of others,  there is a good chance that Esther and Mordechai are buried in that tomb.  Ask your Iranian friends what they think about this.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 16, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



*The book is a free composition, not a historical document. Its fictional character can be illustrated by many examples of literary motifs:* the use of extensive conversation to move the plot along; the motif of concealment (Esther is a Jew, related to Mordecai, but Haman does not know it, even as he comes……

scripture


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 16, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


It really is too difficult for Penelope to say that Queen Esther and Mordechai might be actually buried in that tomb.  I suggest that she take this up with her Iranian Muslim friends to see what they have to say about the tomb.

Does anyone here think that if the discussion were about Mohammed's flying horse that Penelope would be trying so hard to prove that it was just a fairy tale?


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 16, 2016)

Spelling:

Faerie.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 16, 2016)

The Persians used to be self respecting Zoroastrians until the Moslem scum of Arabia invaded them.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 16, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Its a story Hossfly, fictional characters.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 17, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Not the OT. Nothing fictional about it.


----------



## Freeman (Jul 17, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Rodeo dude, you don't know that there is discord about the reality of tombs. For Joseph some think that he was buried in Nablus and others in Egypt.

*The archaeologists said that Joseph's Tomb is just few centuries old and it belongs to muslim cleric.*


----------



## Penelope (Jul 17, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...




The chronological difficulties such as the identity of King *Ahasuerus and the absence of any reference in the Persian sources to a king having a Jewish consort; the striking resemblance between the names Mordecai and Esther to the Babylonian gods Marduk and Ishtar; the lack of any reference to Purim in Jewish literature before the first century B.C.E.; the language of the Book of Esther, which suggests a later date – all these have moved the critics to look elsewhere than the account in Esther for the true origin of the festival. Various conjectures have been made (see *Scroll of Esther) but the problem still awaits its solution. In any event the festival had long been established by the second century C.E. when a whole tractate of the Mishnah (*Megillah) was devoted to the details of its observance, especially to the rules governing the reading of the Scroll of Esther, called in the rabbinic literature the _megillah_ ("scroll"). Purim is a minor festival in that work on it is permitted, but it has been joyously celebrated in Jewish communitiesas a reminder of God's protection of His people. However, the widespread acceptance of the festival as only minor is reflectedin the popular Yiddish saying that as a high temperature does not denote serious illness neither is Purim a festival.

Purim


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 17, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...








 So what about the N.T. that clearly states that there was a Temple on the mount before the Romans destroyed it. That Jesus went to the Temple and enacted Jewish law that forbid the act of money lending in the Temple grounds.

Or didnt you know that he was a Jewish law enforcer and preached Jewish law to any that would listen.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 17, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...








 Same thing, just as arab muslims are still arabs, unless they are palestinians then they are scum according to the arab muslims.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 17, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...









 Another of your claims without any evidence to support it ?


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 17, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...









 Of topic deflection again because they have no evidence to support their claims


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 17, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Note that in 1930 the sweden commission responsible to investigate the property conflict of the western wall has concluded that the wall is an islamic site and is part of the Alaqsa Mosque.
> 
> The western wall and the mosque is directed to Mecca while in the jewish texts the temple is directed from west to east.








And the nazi's only ever tell the truth about the Jews dont they.

 The mosque is how it is because it was built along the same orientation as the Christian church that was there for 7 centuries before it. 


 The koran states that Jerusalem is a Jewish holy place and the Jews are the only ones who should worship there. Is your holy book wrong ?


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 17, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...








 No the original palestinians were the people so named by the Roman invaders, before that time it was known as Samaria and Judea. The Jews from Europe when DNA tested had a 98% match to the Jews buried in the cemeteries of what is now called palestine, the arab muslims only have the standard homo sapiens match of 85%


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 17, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...









And once again the LIES are repeated as Jesus said this about one small group of Jews that today are known as the True Torah Jews. You just cant bring yourself to admit that Jesus was a Jewish Rabbi who preached from the Torah the true religion. The Christians engender hate when they accused all the Jews of murdering their god when they wanted to be the senior religion and own all the holy lands. You dont even know what zionism stands for and just spout the islamonazi version as if it was the truth


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 17, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...









Is it, or is it a cult made up of many religions and cultures to attract the dregs of society to join them. Do you believe in the absolution of crimes by just saying a little prayer, and then going on to kill, rape or steal all over again


----------



## Boston1 (Jul 17, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > As I recall we kinda already discussed this one. There's nothing antique about any of the remaining itinerant Arab Muslim constructs on the Temple Mount and so it really wouldn't be violating any antiquities laws to just rip it down and let the native people ( the Judaic people ) build whatever they want there......
> ...




Of course there would. Many native peoples were forcefully removed from their land, and must engage in some form of Zionism in order to return. Its really quite simple, unless that is you're a bigoted anti native peoples kinda person and insist the colonists have any more right to the land than the natives.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 17, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Boston1 said:
> ...



Most never returned from Babylon according to the jewish virtual library and also the bible, and more jews were living in Alexandria than Judea in the 1AD, according to many sites.  The people in the land of Canaan were always fighting with each other, and if you want to believe the bible, there was the Northern Kingdom of Israel (did not include Jerusalem) and Judea (which as said to include just the Iudeans and some of the Benjamin tribe. It was never a quiet place, they all fought. Then the Maccabees forced the edomites to get circumcised and become jews. I ever read that most never wanted to live in Jerusalem as the taxes were greater. Your ideal of what the Land of Canaan is faulty.

Even today, the Zionist didn't want those who practiced Judaism to come there, and the first ones called themselves Canaanites , and today  they also fight, but the seculars know the religious zealots will help get them all the west bank and Jerusalem.

I'm not sure who are the worst bigots, probably the orthodox jews, and the seculars, the seculars probably not as much, but either way, every jew can move there for all I care, get them out of the US, and quit the aid to them.

Some Christians feel this need to defend Israel no matter what, I am not one of those.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 17, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...









 Who has most rights to your home and property you or the indigenous first nations people that you forcibly evicted and placed in concentration camps  ?


----------



## Shusha (Jul 17, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Boston1 said:
> ...



How to turn a native into a non-native -- just remove them.  Hocus pocus.  Poof.  No longer native.


----------



## Boston1 (Jul 17, 2016)

Shusha said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > The land already had a bride, the Palestinians, which are Christian, Jewish and Muslim,  the ones who stayed, during and after the exile, after Greek and Roman empires, and throughout the Ottoman empire, those who worked the land.
> ...



There is no such thing as a palestinian. We have Arab Muslim colonists and we have the Judaic people. There is an extremely low level of data to suggest that the Judaic people converted when the Arab Muslim armies swept through. It was the very recent second invasion in which nearly all of the present itinerant Arab Muslim colonists arrived; they basically followed the jobs created by the Zionist movement and subsequent improvements to the area.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 17, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


I stake my life on those stories and that stuff.


----------



## theliq (Jul 17, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


With other peoples Money


----------



## theliq (Jul 17, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...


Hoss,if Jesus returned today,do you really think he would tolerate the behaviour of the Zionists,No he would not,they are so far removed from the teachings of Christ.......they would be an anathema to him.......get real..your friend steve


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 17, 2016)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


I'm not a Christian or Jew, Steve. I only abide by the OT. Everything that God says, I believe.


----------



## theliq (Jul 17, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Who is your God, Hoss..............I get tired of people claiming that God is THEIR GOD>>>>>inparticular these ISIS types,everyone thinks God is their God,with criminal regularity Hoss(I am not including you,by the way friend)Steve


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 17, 2016)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


The God of Abraham of course.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 17, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Can you prove that there were no such people as Queen Esther or Mordechai?  Ask one of your Iranian Muslim friends who he thinks is buried in that tomb.

Tell us why you didn't join in when Mohammed and his flying horse were discusse?.  Did you think a flying horse is more real than two people living in ancient Persia?  Nobody was obsessing over a flying horse and it was just mentioned a couple of times, but you seem determined to prove that Jewish history is all a fairy tale.  That is probably the modus operandi of all good anti-Semites.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 17, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Regarding your last two paragraphs -- of course you are not one of those people.  You are just a simple minded illiterate person who would have pushed the Jews into the gas chambers if you have had the chance.  In addition, you give the readers an understanding of why there is still anti-Semitism in the world of today just by reading your posts.

Instead of being able to ship all the Jews out of the U.S. which Penelope desires, it's a shame she couldn't be pushed out to Iran where she could yell "Kill the Jews."


----------



## rylah (Jul 18, 2016)

Freeman said:


> There is a lot of contradictions about the supposed Mount Temple, when Maimonide visited Jerusalem he proposed that a temple in the city will unite the prayer of jews and this temple shouldn't built by humans but will come from heaven.
> 
> Concerning the place, some rabbis says that it's below the actual Alaqsa Mosque, others says it's above but other rabbis confirm that it's not in that place but near Jerusalem or in Nablus mount.
> 
> ...



In 1924 the Supreme Moslem Council headed by the infamous Grand Mufti of Jerusalem, Haj Amin al-Husseini published a booklet where they used the Jewish scriptures to establish the connection between the mosque on the Temple Mount to King Solomon's Temple. This is what they wrote:

"The site is one of the oldest in the world. It's sanctity dates from the earliest (perhaps from pre-historic) times. *It's identity with the site of  Solomon's Temple is beyond dispute*. This, too, is the spot, according to the universal belief,  on which_ "David built there an altar unto the Lord, and offered burned offerings" _

page 4, 2nd paragraph.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 18, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



The proof of their existence in in your court, since I gave you two articles, one from the jewish library saying the story is not historical. Ever read Tobit, that is a  story as well.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 18, 2016)

rylah said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > There is a lot of contradictions about the supposed Mount Temple, when Maimonide visited Jerusalem he proposed that a temple in the city will unite the prayer of jews and this temple shouldn't built by humans but will come from heaven.
> ...



Proves nothing, note the footmark at bottom of the page 2 Samuel 24:25, I guess they can read as well. Also native Indians may of live on my land as late as the 1800's, but I'm not giving them my land. Do you get it.

Funny how you believe that, yet probably deny that the Prophet ascended to heaven on his stead.  Even if there were a Solomon, he was a pagan, worshipped many gods, and suffered from a stone hard penis since they didn't make Viagra back then,  and when did he have time to rule, with all those wife's
 and concubines.

The point remains, we do not know who built what there, and " Solomon's temple has been gone for eons, like what 500 BC if it existed at all.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 18, 2016)

theliq said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...








No with Israel's money and that is what gets right up your muslim nose. That the Jews will provide for their own while your own people wont give but the minimum. There are only 12 million Jews in the world,and still they can earn more than the 2 billion muslims can showing who works the hardest. Why are you muslims at the bottom of every table that deals with earnings, education and prospects ?


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 18, 2016)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...







 The teachings of Christ happen to be the adulterated version of Judaism the Romans and Greeks took away from the holy land with them. Just as islam is the adulterated version of Judaism and Christianity that mo'mad invented. 

If Jesus came back today he would pick up a gun and stand shoulder to shoulder with the IDF as he was a ZIONIST in the true sence of the word


----------



## rylah (Jul 18, 2016)

Penelope said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...



It only proves that the uncle of Yassir Arafat and the grandfather of the current Temple Mount Mufti
approved that the mosque in Jerusalem was built on the site of the ancient altar of David and Solomon which remains we see today...not to mention the Gate of Daud.

Meaning the highest officials on Islam in Palestine printed their acknowledgment to the fact that their mosque was built much much later on top of the remains of great Jewish altars before them.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 18, 2016)

Penelope said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...









 And if you were a christian you would know you dont take the Bible as seperate lines but as full chapters. This shows that you are just a muslim with no brains.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 18, 2016)

rylah said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...






rylah said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



Based on what, the OT. Too funny. It was common in ancient time to build a church over the ruins of another's church, signified control of the land, also Herods temple was replaced with a Christian Church, then the Mosque, , today we do not tear down historical sites and build over them.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 18, 2016)

Penelope said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


First you say there was no Temple, then you say it was a fairy tale, then there was a Temple, then it's a hasbera lie, now there's a Temple. So WTF is there or under there?


----------



## Penelope (Jul 18, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



Was or was not, no difference,  and the stories in the OT are so far fetched to be true is beyond reality. I do believe it was a very traveled area, from Egypt to Assyria, and the coastline of the Med. Sea. The hill people are not much of relevance except they most likely pirated traders en route.

Abraham is your god, the god of a man who pimps his wife for his protection, and then his son who does the same.  His nephew offered his dtr to townsmen, why, because the angles could not fend for themselves.  Lets hope these are stories, as Abraham was about ready to burther his second son , because of a auditory hallucination. The Phoenicians Kings use to do that , historical according to Eusebius, when they were losing their kingdom, as a last chance.  Even one Hebrew won a battle and knowing his dtr would be the first to greet him on arrival to his home, offered her as  a sacrifice if he could win the battle and he did as said in the bible. Some is most likely true, but not based on anyone known , oral stories, we know how oral stories go. The get bigger and bigger every time they are told.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 18, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


How come every recorded historical fact is a lie to you and in the same breath you list all the faults, failings and sins of the main characters as the gospel truth? Some sort of fishy smell here.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 18, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



The OT and parts of the NT are not historical facts.

The real point is it does not matter if there was a king Solomon , and if he was a jew or Hebrew or whatever, if he built a prayer house or temple, does not matter.  Even if this was all true(highly doubtful) it was in an ancient age and not relevant to today, and nor does it give anyone who is a self proclaimed jew to live there and or destroy a temple and build a temple on top of another's holy site. This is the 20 century.

Why don't we allow Mexico to take Texas back?? It use to be theirs.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 18, 2016)

Penelope said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...







Liar as you muslims are doing this all the time, just look at the Churches and Synagouges destroyed and having mosques built in their place.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 18, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...









 The Stele of ancient Egypt and the words of Roman historians tell the same tales, yet here is yiu a soi called Christian denying the very foundation of your belief once you realised that your god was a Jewish rabbi .

 Abraham was never a God until you muslims took him as your own, and you still worship him when you go on haj


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 18, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...









 Why dont you allow the first nations to take back their land that you have stolen, or is that a step too far in your eyes.  Or how about forcing the arab muslims to give back Jewish lands they stole by force in 1948/1949 and accept that the west bank is never ging to be arab muslim


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 18, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Another thing about history is through the ages, tribal people had storytellers. The storytellers had apprentices who learned tribal history by rote. Stories were passed down for thousands of years until writing became a substitute. Then stories that were passed down were put on written pages. Among warlike tribes, storytellers were well protected or sent to a safe location until a battle was over. Then they would be given a detailed account of the battle. Storytellers and apprentices would then absorb the story into memory by rote. 
One example about storytellers for American tribes is if one is killed he was the one who was mourned the most.
In some cases stories were fudged a little for  the sake of delicate ears.For example, the story about David slaying a lion was changed to say:  "....and David slew the the lion..."  instead of truthfully saying   "....and David stomped the shit out of that sumbitch....."


----------



## Penelope (Jul 18, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




*Exodus 33:11New International Version (NIV)*

11 The Lord would speak to Moses face to face, as one speaks to a friend. Then Moses would return to the camp, but his young aide Joshua son of Nun did not leave the tent.

*Exodus 33:20New International Version (NIV)*

20 But,” he said, “you cannot see my face, for no one may see me and live.”



Point, there never was  a Moses.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 18, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Moses saw representations of God that he could mentally handle. God's visage was too terrible to behold. Don't you know how to read writing? It is explained where it is written.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 18, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Oh did Moses tell you that, too funny.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 18, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


No, it's just your failure to read and comprehend what is written. Your selective information doesn't cut it. If you have trouble understanding, you should ask a Rabbi.  

Ask-a-Rabbi


----------



## Penelope (Jul 18, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



You have a reality issue. No thanks , I would not go near one.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 18, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


'Cause you're afraid of the truth and scared to death you'll learn something.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 18, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...









 Irrelevant by themselves as there is no proper context. The Bible is not like you koran that is read on a verse by verse basis. It is read in full chapters. There could be anything before, after or even in the middle to contradict what you are saying


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 18, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...







 Or a priest who will explain it in a Christian fashion


----------



## Freeman (Jul 18, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



Where churches and synagogues were destroyed?

I can give you a long list of churches and mosques burned by your terrorists mates since 1948.


----------



## Freeman (Jul 18, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Can a rodeo dude like you distiguish between a story and history?
Can you explain the texts contradictions about the temple mount place?


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 18, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Can an ex-con like you understand that what I read in the OT is taken literally and not taking a verse here, a sentence there and a word here? With no cherry picking.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 18, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Why don't you do just that and we can see where your list comes from.  Right now in the Middle East your brethren are destroying many churches and old antiquities.  Years ago your brethren were busy destroying synagogues and the Jews were forced to leave.  Not only that but all over the Muslim world this has happened not only to Jews and Christians but to Hindus and Buddhists also.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 18, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...







 Can you, and no doubt it will have an islamonazi source. When he reality is that most were attacked by muslims who blamed the Jews.


----------



## Freeman (Jul 18, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



As usually you don't answer?
You just throw accusations!


----------



## Freeman (Jul 18, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



So what's the place of this supposed temple? as israelis acheologists didn't find any stone of this myth!


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 18, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...



How about it is right underneath the mosque?  Why do you think the authorities in charge of the mosque are busy having relics from the Jewish temple thrown away as soon as they find them while excavating?.  This is so different from other religions which preserve these old relics. 

The Islamic claim to the Temple is very recent, since 1930


----------



## Penelope (Jul 18, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



_The term "Israel" or "Children of Israel" refers to the twelve sons of Jacob and their descendants.  Jews almost never referred to themselves collectively as "Jews" until after the 13th century. In the Bible, Prayer Book and Talmud they call themselves "Children of Israel", "Children of Jacob", "Israel", etc. but never "Jews".  The word "Jews" derives from the Roman term "Judea" which described roughly the area allocated to the tribe of Judah including Jerusalem.  More specifically it refers to the militant zealots who fought against Rome. According to Josephus, these zealots belonged to a Temple Cult at odds with the Rabbinical Jewish authorities, and a portion of which were Idumean converts to Judaism._

Quotes from the Qu'ran and Hadith about Jews, Jerusalem and Israel


----------



## Freeman (Jul 18, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



- It's forbidden according to texts for jews to enter the temple despite there is controversies about it's place.

- The mosque is islamic property since centuries and in 1930 the sweden commission has investigate and declared the western wall and mosque area as islamic property.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 18, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...


What is the importance of the Temple to Islam? Muslims never came to Jerusalem until AD 637. Solomon's Temple was destroyed in 586 BC and the Second Temple stood until AD 70,  which was 560 years before the plague of Islam arrived. A small mosque was built in AD 636 which was 15 years after Mohammed made his historic flight. There was no mosque in Jerusalem so I'll bet he got his GPS disabled and landed in Hoboken, New Jersey. Now, that flight had to be some really majikal shit. Unless Mohammed was a Time Traveler.


----------



## Boston1 (Jul 18, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...



Great book, but it didn't say the Temple mount wasn't the site of the first or the second temple. The Judaic main temple complex was definitely right were todays modern Jews say it was.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 18, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




So nobody should take anything from the Old Testament as correct, but we all should take what the Muslims holy writings say.  As a good Roman Catholic, you should  like this one unless by now you have converted to Islam.


5:72-73: They do blaspheme who say: "God is Christ the son of Mary." But said Christ: "O Children of Israel! worship God, my Lord and your Lord." Whoever joins other gods with God, - God will forbid him the garden, and the Fire will be his abode. There will for the wrongdoers be no one to help. They do blaspheme who say: God is one of three in a Trinity: for there is no god except One God. If they desist not from their word (of blasphemy), verily a grievous penalty will befall the blasphemers among them.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 18, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...



You already told us about Sweden.  This does not make the Sweden commission right in its conclusion.  The worse mistake that Dayan made was giving authority of the Temple Mount to the Muslims.  They are so intolerant of others that they don't even want Christians saying prayers on the Mount. 

The reason many Orthodox Rabbis don't want to see Jews on the Mount is because the Holy of Holies is supposed to be there.  Maybe Freeman can tell us why those of other religions can't visit Mecca.  After all, it is just some meteorite that the Muslims are worshipping, not some special rock that in Muslim myth Abraham dragged from hundreds of miles away..


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 19, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...






 What accusations are those then as the facts show the majority of attacks have been carried out by muslims.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 19, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...








 Every Jewish archeologist or just these two who support your POV ?


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 19, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...









 So once again you admit that the European Jews are real Jews and not converts.  Keep it up and very soon the islamonazi's will be putting a price on your head


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 19, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...









 WRONG 

It is forbidden for the Jews to enter the holy of holies which is under the carbuncle built in the 19C and rebuilt in the 20C. No contrversy as artifacts pertaining to the Temple have been found in the spoil heaps of muslim archeological digs.

And just who gave the swden commission the authority to do that, would it by any chance be the muslims ?


----------



## Freeman (Jul 19, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Concerning religious view:
"A few hours after the Temple Mount came under Israeli control during the Six-Day War, a message from the Chief Rabbis of Israel, Isser Yehuda Unterman and Yitzhak Nissim was broadcast, warning that Jews were not permitted to enter the site.[120] This warning was reiterated by the Council of the Chief Rabbinate a few days later, which issued an explanation written by Rabbi Bezalel Jolti (Zolti) that "Since the sanctity of the site has never ended, it is forbidden to enter the Temple Mount until the Temple is built."[120] The signatures of more than 300 prominent rabbis were later obtained."- Wikipedia

_During the British Mandate over Palestine, the Buraq Revolution took place on 23 August, 1929; an international commission was formed to examine the claims of Muslims and Jews to the Western Wall. The commission was headed by the former Swedish Foreign Minister, Eliel Lofgren; the former Vice President of the International Court of Justice, Charles Bard from Switzerland, served as a member. After the investigation conducted by this committee and after hearing all points of view, the committee issued a report in 1930 and submitted it to the League of Nations; it confirmed the undoubted right of the Muslims to ownership of the Buraq Wall._


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 19, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...



If the Rabbinate said that Jews couldn't enter the Holy of Holies, how come heathen Muslims can desecrate the site with their filthy shoes on?


----------



## Freeman (Jul 19, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Muslims and Christians are not concerned by jewish myths mostly there is no unanimity about its place.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 19, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...









 And who formed this commission in the first place.You must have something to hide as you cut and paste without giving the source.   Is it because it is an islamonazi source or is it because it says the LoN threw out the findings and reiterated the international law that gave the land to the Jews


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 19, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...



Instead of your constant radical Muslim mentality trying to prove that the temple mount is a myth, why not get in touch with this Muslim leader, sit down with him, and hash it all out.  You are not going to convince any readers here with your Muslim slant on the temple mount except those who are anti-Semites.


WASHINGTON – A prominent Turkish Muslim leader hosted a gathering of Israeli rabbis to call for an end of anti-Jewish sentiment in the Islamic world, saying he looks forward to the rebuilding of the Third Temple in Jerusalem.

Adnan Oktar welcomed the delegation, including Rabbi Dov Lipman and Rabbi Ben Abrahamson, for an iftar dinner during Ramadan in Istanbul. The dinner included other Muslims and Christian representatives as well.

Lipman, a senior officer of the World Zionist Organization, said he was very pleased by the friendship and goodwill he experienced.

Oktar hosts a live program on the A9 television channel that included his guests from Israel.

Joel Richardson, author of the New York Times bestselling “Islamic Antichrist,” has appeared on Oktar’s TV show and interviewed him about his support for rebuilding the Temple.


Read more at Muslim leader hosts rabbis, welcomes 3rd Temple


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 19, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...









 Yet they have stole them and used them as their own for the last 2000 years/1400years. That is how much they are concerned about them. 

 When I first saw this thread I thought that it was to explore the myth of mo'mad riding a donkey at night and landing in al aqsa outside of Medina.


----------



## Shusha (Jul 19, 2016)

Freeman 

What is your _point_ in all this?  What are you trying to formulate an argument _for_?  

That the Temple is a myth?  That the you don't believe in the Jewish myths?  So what?  I don't believe in the myth of the Isra and Mi'raj.  So what?  

Are you trying to argue that religious myths are not a basis for human rights?  That holy places are only relevant to the discussion if they can be proven to be true?  Are you trying to argue for historicity as the basis for whom should be permitted rights over a place?  What?


----------



## Freeman (Jul 20, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



When muslims enter Jerusalem jews were minority, it was small mount village and the place of Alqsa mosque was an empty area. They built the mosque.


----------



## Shusha (Jul 20, 2016)

Freeman said:


> When muslims enter Jerusalem jews were minority, it was small mount village and the place of Alqsa mosque was an empty area. They built the mosque.




So, question for you.  If the Al-Aqsa mosque is destroyed by invaders and made an "empty area", how many years do the invaders have to wait to build another religious structure there?  You know, before it can be claimed to belong to the invaders?


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jul 20, 2016)

Shusha said:


> Freeman
> 
> What is your _point_ in all this?  What are you trying to formulate an argument _for_?
> 
> ...



 You're talking to him as though he's a rational, normal human being, instead of a jerk choking with Jew-hatred.


----------



## Shusha (Jul 20, 2016)

Let me expand on that someone cheeky post above by saying first, that I in no way support the destruction of Al-Aqsa nor the Dome of the Rock.  I am against, in principle, the idea that destroying other people's holy places is....well....kosher.  Let me also be clear that I am also very much against usurping other people's holy places.  And the Temple Mount IS a Jewish holy place and was a Jewish holy place thousands of years before a succession of invaders came.  

But Freeman's post makes "morally right" a number of clear wrongs.  

*that reducing a holy place to rubble makes the place "available" for anyone walking by to take
*that if people are prevented from utilizing a holy place, it makes that place "available" for anyone walking by
*that lack of knowledge about the holiness of a place, renders that place not holy
*that once you are made aware of your trespass, you bear no responsibility for correcting it


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 20, 2016)

Penelope said:


> no they can't find any historical evidence of David or Solomon,


Show me historical evidence of anyone from 3,500 years ago.  Find me evidence Mohammed existed.
Oh yeah, written historical evidence just as it is with David and Solomon.

Not an archeologist around who denies the existence of David and Solomon.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 20, 2016)

I took this picture of a coin found in the Temple Mount dig the day before I arrived.  It dates to the First Temple period and was found on the Temple Mount.  Case closed, the Jews were there first.


----------



## Shusha (Jul 20, 2016)

There is historical evidence for David.  Tel Dan Stela.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 20, 2016)

Shusha said:


> There is historical evidence for David.  Tel Dan Stela.


 Yep.




Just as their was no evidence that Pilot existed.  Then in 1961 someone turned over a stone.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 20, 2016)

Shusha said:


> Let me expand on that someone cheeky post above by saying first, that I in no way support the destruction of Al-Aqsa nor the Dome of the Rock.  I am against, in principle, the idea that destroying other people's holy places is....well....kosher.  Let me also be clear that I am also very much against usurping other people's holy places.  And the Temple Mount IS a Jewish holy place and was a Jewish holy place thousands of years before a succession of invaders came.
> 
> But Freeman's post makes "morally right" a number of clear wrongs.
> 
> ...


You're probably referring to my cheeky post about demolition of the abominations on the Temple Mount. No way do they belong there. Al Aqsa was built in 705 CE. Mohammed made his Night Journey in 621 CE and died in 632 CE. He either didn't make the trip or else he was a time traveler. I don't believe one bit of that fairy tale.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 20, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > no they can't find any historical evidence of David or Solomon,
> ...


 Find me evidence King David or Solomon did. In any case it doesn't matter. The temple mount belongs to the Palestinians, the Zionists had better things to do stealing everyone's money. Destroyed Russia, Germany, and now the US.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 20, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Nope.  Temple Mount is controlled by Gods Chosen People.  They'll rebuild their Temple soon.  All preparations are complete.

And your asking for evidence of King David and his son shows your brainwashed ignorance.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 20, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Remember the story tellers who passed down history until writing was used The OT was written long before the NT. And that Moslem crotch novel was written when? 609 CE till 632 CE. So why is The Bible a fairy tale and the Quran is the truth?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 20, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Let me expand on that someone cheeky post above by saying first, that I in no way support the destruction of Al-Aqsa nor the Dome of the Rock.  I am against, in principle, the idea that destroying other people's holy places is....well....kosher.  Let me also be clear that I am also very much against usurping other people's holy places.  And the Temple Mount IS a Jewish holy place and was a Jewish holy place thousands of years before a succession of invaders came.
> ...


Al Aqsa is so important to Muslims they don't even mention it in their Koran.


----------



## Boston1 (Jul 20, 2016)

Rip it down and get it over with, enough of the Itinerant Arab Muslims in Israel having a focal point from which to incite more violence. The site has NO historical value in the Muslim faith. It was nothign more than a brand put on Israel and it needs to be erased


----------



## theliq (Jul 20, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


----------



## theliq (Jul 20, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Boston1 said:
> ...



Joke,Israel's money!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Try American Tax-Payers Money


----------



## theliq (Jul 20, 2016)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Repeat of post 178
OMG,You really are in a state of flooded Bullshit Pheo.,if you believe that Jesus is or would ever be a ZIONIST....(Invented in 1890's)..Jesus was not a two-bit TERRORIST but the son of God....Some of you posters ARE COMPLETELY BONKERS....Pheo...you and the rest of your Terrorist Horde,are not only Mad but would be a total ANATHEMA to Jesus....he would not stand shoulder to shoulder(how ridiculous) with ZIONIST TRASH or the IDF.....BUT WOULD SMITE YOU DOWN
As I said you all speak Madness because YOU ARE COMPLETELY MAD.....H.I.M.S.I.A.M......

As I said YOU ARE MAD


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 20, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> Rip it down and get it over with, enough of the Itinerant Arab Muslims in Israel having a focal point from which to incite more violence. The site has NO historical value in the Muslim faith. It was nothign more than a brand put on Israel and it needs to be erased


It will come down, that is assured.  The only question is how it will be done and peace remain as foretold.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 20, 2016)

theliq said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Jesus was a Jewish Rabbi. That means he was a Zionist. He never was a practicing Christian.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 21, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...









 They stole the Christian chhurch that was there and built the mosque around it, why cant you ever tell the truth about your fellow muslims.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 21, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...










 Nope it belongs to the Jews under internatinal law, and the arab muslims need to get of the land


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 21, 2016)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...










 Shows just how much you know about the man who led the revolt against the Romans. Try reading the account of his death again and see what happened, do the math on how long he was on the cross for and how long it takes to die that way


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 21, 2016)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...








When did they start getting American taxpayers money then, do you even know. Shows just how little you islamonazi's really know about the reality of this world, next you will be saying that Ayres rock is a muslim holy site because the local imam said so


----------



## theliq (Jul 21, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Bloody Hell Hoss.........1st Time I have ever seen you speak so much SHIT in print..............Rabbi Jesus LOL,he was a ZIONIST,......lay off the Grog and Happy Purple Pills Man,.....it will Fuck your Brain...steve


----------



## theliq (Jul 21, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Try Again you are heading towards blaming the Jews or in your fcuked up timeline..Zionists for murdering Jesus,you and Hoss are walking on Quick Sand here...watch you mouths


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 21, 2016)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...









 Is that your problem too many purple pills.   Read the Bible and you will see that Jesus preached the same thing as the Zionists of today, that Israel is the Jewish national home and the muslims have no authority in the land


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 21, 2016)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...









 As I said read the accounts of his alleged death and see who they dont make any sense.  It is the catholic nazi's that blame the Jews for his murder, and you muslims jumped on that bandwagon 700 years latert. He was killed by the Romans at Masada when they put down the last of the resistance forces. Ever since then the catholics and muslims have blamed the Jews for his murder, the first blood libel.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jul 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



Or even face it while praying on the Temple Mount itself.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 21, 2016)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...










 Have you noticed that every muslim holy place was originally Jewish, even the mosque in Mecca was Jewish and was Abrahams last resting place


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jul 21, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Well, they might claim that Mecca was Abraham's final resting place, but the real resting place of Abraham is the Tomb of the Patriarchs in Hebron.  (Although I think they do recognize Abraham's Tomb in Hebron, and they just think that he visited Ishmael and Hagar in Mecca.)


----------



## theliq (Jul 21, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Well Jews were derived from Arabs in the first place Pheo


----------



## Penelope (Jul 21, 2016)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...



We'll never know will we?


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 21, 2016)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...









 SAYS WHO as their DNA is not compatible. The Jews DNA is that of the people who died 2000 years before the arabs were invented.


 Is this what your imam is telling you now ?


----------



## Penelope (Jul 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > no they can't find any historical evidence of David or Solomon,
> ...



Or proves it.  We have no proof of anything about David or Solomon.


----------



## theliq (Jul 21, 2016)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...


Just for Pheo          www.peacewithrealism.org/jewarab2.htm                                                       steve


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 21, 2016)

Penelope said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...








 We will if we are ever allowed to do tests on the remains, but seeing as that would prove the muslims claims wrong they will never allow this to happen.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 21, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...









 Even though the evidence has been provided you still deny a fundemental part of the Christian religion.   And you call yourself a Christian ? ? ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## Penelope (Jul 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Ha Ha, Gods self proclaimed chosen people. Like the God of the entire universe would choose such losers. You crack me up.  Everyone thinks they are the creators chosen ones.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 21, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...



Would prove nothing, whose DNA would they compare it to, a loner Canaanite?


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 21, 2016)

theliq said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...










 Now why would I believe a LYING ISLAMONAZI PROPAGANDA SITE over the truth.  What next that the aborigines were originally arab's before they migrated there in the boats built by mo'mad


----------



## Penelope (Jul 21, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Can anything good come out of Galilee?  Jesus was said to come from Galilee

Who were the "Galileans" in the Days of Jesus? | Travelujah


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 21, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...









 Isnt that now the muslims according to the propagandists, who stole it from the Christians after they stole in in 100 C.E


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 21, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...








 Yep the Jewish teacher who wandered around preaching the laws of Judaism. Died in Masada when the Romans eventually over ran the hill fortress


----------



## Penelope (Jul 21, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



You didn't read the link did you.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 21, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Please learn about what you attack.  Nazareth. Not Galilee, Nazareth.

And when Nathanael asked can anything good come out of Nazareth, Philip had one response - come and see.  And when Nathanael meets Jesus, he says "Rabbi, you are the Son of God"

Thanks for bringing that up.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 21, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Penelope is as much a Christian as Bin Laden was.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 21, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Must really piss you off knowing the Jews prosper as Gods chosen people while Muslims live in cesspools.


----------



## Freeman (Jul 21, 2016)

Shusha said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > When muslims enter Jerusalem jews were minority, it was small mount village and the place of Alqsa mosque was an empty area. They built the mosque.
> ...



Have you proofs that a temple was built there?

If each country should build a supposed temple dating 4000 years ago and people who were there would return, we should redraw the map of the world!


----------



## Freeman (Jul 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Christians don't believe on temple myth, for them temple of the bible is in heaven.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 21, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Correct, no Christian believes a Temple myth.
We all know of Salem, Solomons First Temple, Herrods Second Temple, and the upcoming Third Temple to built by your lord, the anti Christ.


----------



## Freeman (Jul 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



You are ignorant!, this is a verse:

"*Exalted is He who took His Servant by night from  al-Haram Mosque to  al- Aqsa Mosque, whose surroundings We have blessed, to show him of Our signs. Indeed, He is the Hearing, the Seeing."- Koran*


----------



## Freeman (Jul 21, 2016)

Wailing at the wrong wall?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 21, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


The mosque was built a hundred years after the pedophile warlord Mohammed supposedly got the Koran from Satan, dufus.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


I listed the pertinent dates in post #172 but Freeman won't read it.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 21, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...


In order to maintain their love of Islam and hatred of Jews and Christians they must keep themselves ignorant of the facts.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 21, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...








And you dont read the Bible enough to know that it spells out that Jesus was a Jew and a Rabbi. He was not what you call a Christian as they did not exist until 200 years after his death.


 But it seems that you didnt either as it plainly says
 "In the time of our Lord, Galilee embraced more than one-third of Western Palestine, extending "from Dan on the north, at the base of Mount Hermon, to the ridges of Carmel and Gilboa on the south, and from the Jordan valley on the east away across the splendid plains of Jezreel and Acre to the shores of the Mediterranean on the west." "  

The problem can be traced back to historical developments in Ancient Israel, long before the time of Jesus. Galilee was settled by the tribes of Zebulon, Naphtali, Issachar and Asher. The region later belonged to David's kingdom and then to the northern nation of Israel.


So even your link says that King David existed


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 21, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...









 Do you have any proof that mo'mad the child rapist flew on his horse to Jerusalem and not the ala aqsa mosque outside of Medina ?


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 21, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...









 BULLSHIT    and you know it. The Christians believe that there was a Temple and it is mentioned more than once in the Bible. It is where Jesus overturned the money lenders tables


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 21, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...







Sorry but that is the mosque that is on the road outside of Medina as the one in Jerusalem was not built till at least 50 years after his journey.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 21, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Wailing at the wrong wall?










 According to one person and with no backing from anyone else


----------



## Penelope (Jul 21, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



I believe the historical evidence more than the bible. Those from Galilee were not considered the same as those from Judea,  also I do not believe in the virgin birth.  You sound like you might know the bible but nothing else.

If Jesus was a jew, which I highly doubt , shows you how the jews , who were not called jews at that time, but Judeans, had no problem killing their own, but Jesus according to the Bible thought their father was of the devil.

Judeans had 2 choices, pick Jesus the peaceful Annointed one of God, or Jesus Barabbas, (son of the father) a zealot revolutionary, and they chose Jesus the zealot, so Rome said if you want a fight , we shall fight.  There were many civil wars since the Maccabees.


----------



## Shusha (Jul 21, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Have you noticed that every muslim holy place was originally Jewish, even the mosque in Mecca was Jewish and was Abrahams last resting place



Of course.  Islam can't exist without usurping Judaism.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 21, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Or maybe it was all Muslim.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 21, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...







I know the Torah and the koran as well, which is why I post the parts of the koran that call on muslims to " KILL THE UNBELIEVERS " 

I follow the recent scientific findings that say the translation was wrong and that virgin in this context meant an engaged woman not yet formally married.

He was a Jew as the Bible make clear, and the historical records of the Romans also make clear. Once again you LIE about what the bible says as you interpret as only a muslim would. You need to read the whole chapter for the context, not the single verse as you do. He was talking about a very small group of Jews when he said this, the ones you rave over today.

Jesus was the name given by the early Christians as his true name was Joseph after his father.

 DONT YOU KNOW ANYTHING OTHER THAN WHAT YOUR IMAM TELLS YOU


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 21, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...


----------



## Shusha (Jul 21, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...



Totally avoiding my question.  If Al-Aqsa and the Dome are destroyed and the ground is made "empty" is another religious faith permitted to take over that empty ground?  Yes or no?  Why or why not?


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 21, 2016)

That would be impossible as islam was not invented until 625 C.E.  and the many Jewish holy places existed 2000 years prior to this. Even the koran says this is so, and that Israel ( palestine ) belongs to the Jews.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 21, 2016)

Instead of the OT being historical, they are creating history from it.


----------



## GHook93 (Jul 21, 2016)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



You are dealing with Freeman! One of the biggest douche bags on this board. He pushes baseless propaganda as the truth.


----------



## Freeman (Jul 21, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Where do you find such verses?

According to your bible (Genesis) the universe is just over 6000 years old and the temple is about 4000 year old!


----------



## Freeman (Jul 21, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Ignorant, mosque didn't mean building it means place of prayer.


----------



## Freeman (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Penelope (Jul 21, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



The man from Galilee was most likely not a jew.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 21, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Taken out of context. There is nothing so sick as the OT, the Quran does not compare. Jesus had a lot in common with Joseph  but he was not Joseph nor was his name. The bible does not make clear he was a Judean, actually he was not.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 21, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


It's possible but not probable. Or he could have been a Lithuanian chicken thief.


----------



## theliq (Jul 21, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


How silly of you Pheo,Australian Aboriginals have been here for over 40,000 years but keep up the Zionist Propaganda,you'll be telling me next that they were the first Zionists .LOL..steve


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 22, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Instead of the OT being historical, they are creating history from it.









 Just because you have a pathological hatred for the Jews does not mean they never existed. Your religion is based on the history in the Torah, from which the O.T. is derived. By being so hatefull to disrespect your own religion and the people who you see as saints are denied.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 22, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...









 In the many verses where mo'mad made it a command to his followers.



 LINK ?


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 22, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...







Not in this case as you muslims have clearly stated that it was the building he visited, and the only al aqsa mosque at the time according to islamic history was on the road outside of Medina. There was no mosque or islamic place of prayer in Jerusalem for at least 50 years after his death.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 22, 2016)

Freeman said:


>








 And you present a frank and open discusion on historical relevance as if it was definitive proof that the Temple never existed. The writtings of the Romans point to the Temple being exactlt where the carbuncle is, and International law says that the muslims have no legal rights there.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 22, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...








 Then what was he as islam and Chistianity had not been invented yet, leaving pagan or Jew ?


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 22, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...









Did you know him personally then, as Jesus was the Romanised version of his Jewish name. The Bible clearly states that he was a Jew.



Was Jesus a Jew? - Biblical Archaeology Society


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 22, 2016)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...








 No I leave the fantasies to you and your fellow muslims,     are you now trying to say that the muslims were around 40,000 years ago ?


----------



## theliq (Jul 22, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Actually Pheo I have no real issue with you,I quite like you but you know I'm no Muslim,but wouldn't bother me if I was..and your historical timeline is up to shit..but I know you are not Jewish,so why protect them so vehemently sic   like you do???????steve


----------



## theliq (Jul 22, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Actually Pheo I have no real issue with you,I quite like you but you know I'm no Muslim,but wouldn't bother me if I was....but I know you are not Jewish,so why protect them so vehemently sic   like you do???????steve


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 22, 2016)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...








 Because nazi's like you want to see them wiped out once and for all. Then who will you turn on for your next victims.

 You know that the muslims are violent psychopaths that will kill at the drop of a hat so why do you protect them so much, and endorse their terrorist murders of children.


----------



## theliq (Jul 22, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


I like Jews,I just hate Zionists......and I don't wear Hats of any description, do YOU


----------



## Shusha (Jul 22, 2016)

theliq said:


> I like Jews,I just hate Zionists......



In other words -- I like Jews as long as they don't want the same rights as the rest of us.


----------



## theliq (Jul 22, 2016)

Shusha said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > I like Jews,I just hate Zionists......
> ...


Sorry Shu what nonsense are you Garbling NOW??????that's right more BULLSHIT of the Zionist kind..........steven


----------



## Shusha (Jul 22, 2016)

Steve -- what's the difference between a Jew and a Zionist?


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 22, 2016)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...









 You don't even know what Zionism means and you project the evil that is islam onto the good that is Zionism because you have been brainwashed to do so.


 ZIONISM IS THE BELIEF THAT THE JEWS SHOULD HAVE A NATIONAL HOME IN THEIR HISTORIC LAND AND THE RIGHT TO DEFEND IT AGAINST ATTACK.   That is it complete and without the islamonazi add on's.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 22, 2016)

theliq said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...








 You are the one spouting the bullshit as shown by your constant use of the word Zionist out of context and in a manner to incite violence and racial hatred


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 22, 2016)

Shusha said:


> Steve -- what's the difference between a Jew and a Zionist?









 Don't put him on the spot like that as he will now describe islamonazi's and say they are Zionists.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 22, 2016)

Shusha said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > I like Jews,I just hate Zionists......
> ...








 That's it in a nutshell, and he likes them even more when they are lying dead in the road.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 22, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



No it doesn't.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 22, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...








 Read it again and see that it does

Mark 15.2   

 1Early in the morning, the chief priests, elders, scribes, and the whole Sanhedrin devised a plan. They bound Jesus, led Him away, and handed Him over to Pilate. 2So Pilate questioned Him, “Are You the King of the Jews?” “You have said so,” Jesus replied. 

Mathew 2.2

asking, “Where is the One who has been born King of the Jews? We saw His star in the east and have come to worship Him.”


----------



## Freeman (Jul 22, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



You can't answer: give the verses?


----------



## Freeman (Jul 22, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Go explain your stories to archeolgists and scholars who didn't find any site related to this temple!

By the way who lived in Jerusalem before the israelites?


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 22, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...



Does it really matter who lived there before the Israelites?.  All over this planet there were different civilizations that rose and fell.  In your madrassa where  you were educated, there were no classes in ancient history.  Now you have the Internet and feel that you are completing your education, but the Internet has plenty of false information which serves your purpose.

Why don't we just say who lived in all those Muslim countries before the Muslims invaded and took over and now claim these countries as their own?


----------



## Penelope (Jul 22, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Then why do you think those who call themselves jews have any right to that land?


----------



## theliq (Jul 22, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Of course it does Hoss,because the Jews insist that THIS IS THEIR LAND.....but as you and I know it is not,therein lies your and the Jews dilemma because it is a falsehood,Israel is a falsehood and its UN agreement and emergence as a State 1948 is corrupt....steve


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 22, 2016)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...



Heres the real truth, dingo breath.


----------



## theliq (Jul 23, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Hoss don't be silly,you know I do not speak with forked tongue.....who are the Jews and where are they from..steve


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 23, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 23, 2016)

I already have and for a muslim you are very weak in what the koran says


 But just for you here are some again

Quran (2:191-193) - _"And kill them wherever you find them, and turn them out from where they have turned you out. And Al-Fitnah _[disbelief or unrest] _is worse than killing... _
_but if they desist, then lo! Allah is forgiving and merciful. And fight them until there is no more Fitnah_ [disbelief and worshipping of others along with Allah] _and worship is for Allah alone. But if they cease, let there be no transgression except against Az-Zalimun


Quran (2:244) - "Then fight in the cause of Allah, and know that Allah Heareth and knoweth all things." 

Quran (2:216) - "*Fighting is prescribed for you*, and ye dislike it. But it is possible that ye dislike a thing which is good for you, and that ye love a thing which is bad for you. But Allah knoweth, and ye know not."


Quran (3:151) - "Soon shall We cast terror into the hearts of the Unbelievers, for that they joined companions with Allah, for which He had sent no authority".


Quran (4:74) - "Let those fight in the way of Allah who sell the life of this world for the other. Whoso fighteth in the way of Allah, be he slain or be he victorious, on him We shall bestow a vast reward."_ 


Quran (5:33) - _"The punishment of those who wage war against Allah and His messenger and strive to make mischief in the land is only this, that they should be murdered or crucified or their hands and their feet should be cut off on opposite sides or they should be imprisoned; this shall be as a disgrace for them in this world, and in the hereafter they shall have a grievous chastisement"  


Quran (8:67) - "It is not for a Prophet that he should have prisoners of war until he had made a great slaughter in the land..."  



Quran (9:5) - "So when the sacred months have passed away, then slay the idolaters wherever you find them, and take them captive and besiege them and lie in wait for them in every ambush, then if they repent and keep up prayer and pay the poor-rate, leave their way free to them.  


_


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 23, 2016)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...









 The Jews are those people descended from the inhabitants of the holy land taken as slaves by the Romans, the people that were there before any arab muslim or roman catholic. They were dispersed around the roman empire but still kept their religion intact, and their genetics. They are originally from Judea and Samaria and that is where they are returning now it is under Jewish control.

 Now who are the arab muslims caslling themselves palestinians and where are they from ?


----------



## Penelope (Jul 23, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



No one cares, and the Israelites were most likely a sect of the Canaanites,

read and learn, why British allowed the Zionist to enter Palestine, and wanted them to invade Palestine:

Notwithstanding, if we look at the case for the establishment of Israel, it was predicated on religious and historical arguments. But both of those arguments don’t hold any water because Zionists Jews were more secular than religious, as such, and thousands of years old biblical history is more akin to fairy tales than proper history.

Here we must keep in mind the demographics of Palestine in the 1920s: there were approximately 50,000 Jews; 50,000 Christians; and more than 700,000 Arab Muslims in the areas comprising Israel and Palestine of today. Over the course of next few decades, however, the demographics were changed by shipping hundreds of thousands of East European Jews to Palestine.

Communist Revolution And The Creation Of Israel – OpEd


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 23, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


People from from almost any country on earth immigrating to another country will assimilate into that country's fabric within a couple of generations. The Jews are the exception. Jews around the world are the same as the ones who left Egypt. You're premises are 100% false, Agnes.


----------



## RoccoR (Jul 23, 2016)

et al.

I think we've strayed-off and lost the intent behind the "The Temple Mount Myth-revealed" OP.  It all rings true (sound and valid), but is it?

•  Proof of absence = you can prove it does not exist.
•  Absence of proof = you cannot prove it exists.​


Freeman said:


> Professor in Tel Aviv university and Archaeologist Israel Finkelstein and his colleagues confirm that many biblical stories never happened, but were written by what he calls `a creative copywriter' to advance an ideological agenda.
> Israel Finkelstein states:
> 
> 
> > *"There is no archaeological evidence for it," he says. "This is something unexampled in history. I don't think there is any other place in the world where there was a city with such a wretched material infrastructure but which succeeded in creating such a sweeping movement in its favor as Jerusalem, which even in its time of greatness was a joke in comparison to the cities of Assyria, Babylon or Egypt. It was a typical mountain village. There is no magnificent finding, no gates of Nebuchadnezzar, no Assyrian reliefs, no Egyptian temples - nothing. Even the temple couldn't compete with the temples of Egypt and their splendor."*


*(COMMENT)*

In the words of the authors:  *"There is no archaeological evidence for it," he says"*  and  *"There is no magnificent finding, no gates of Nebuchadnezzar, no Assyrian reliefs, no Egyptian temples - nothing."  *This is the "Absence of Proof,"  plain and simple



			
				The Fallacy said:
			
		

> *Description:*   Demanding that one proves the non-existence of something in place for providing adequate evidence for the existence of that something.  Although it may be possible to prove non-existence in special situations, such as showing that a container does not contain certain items, one cannot prove universal or absolute non-existence.  The proof of existence must come from those who make the claims.
> *SOURCE:  Logical Fallacies*



It is only in the rarest of cases that you can prove the non-existence of something.  The example often cited it the "Empty Bucket."  You can prove that something specific is not in a bucket.  (Of course we've all enjoyed the disappearing rabbit.) 

​
People read, hear and see, generally what they want (preconceived notion).  There are some things that are intuitively accepted and others that are not.  The glue that binds a Religion together is something called "faith."  And the myths and Secrets and Miracles of the Bible, Kabbalah and Jewish Mysticism and other examples of the unexplained are just that.  Even the belief in the Supreme Being is, for most of us, a matter of faith; just as ghosts, goblins and ghouls are manifestations of our fear. 

If you want to believe this logic, of course you will.  But rest assured, like the Rabbit, the "absence of evidence" that the rabbit is not there is just a matter of the slight of hand.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Penelope (Jul 23, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Which self proclaimed jews, the Zionist are the ones Britain put there and encouraged to go there to protect the Suez Canal, in the article it explains it well.  It was under the pretense of religion as most of the Zionist are atheists and so have most of the PM been seculars, Israel was to be set up as  a secular country, and it was to expel the Arabs , Palestinians living there. Once again, they didn't want the religious people who practice Judaism and spoke Yiddish to move there. That is why they reestablished Hebrew, a Canaanite language.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 23, 2016)

RoccoR said:


> et al.
> 
> I think we've strayed-off and lost the intent behind the "The Temple Mount Myth-revealed" OP.  It all rings true (sound and valid), but is it?
> 
> ...



I agree, the bible is not historical, but that doesn't not stop them from creating history from the bible, which they are doing.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 23, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...







If no one cared you would not be on here spreading LIES, BLOOD LIBELS, HATRED and VIOLENCE and we would not be concerned with what is happening in the M.E.

Those 700,000 were mostly in what is now Jordan if you look at the census, and by 1948 the numbers in what was granted as the Jewish National home were only 350,000.

Actually many of the Jews were stopped from arriving by first the Russians who needed their intelligence, and then by the British who acted on the commands of the mufti


----------



## RoccoR (Jul 23, 2016)

Penelope, et al.

Yes, but we are constantly guided by the wisdom of Agatha Christie in those words by the great Belgian Detective Hercule Poirot:

•  It is the brain, the little gray cells on which one must rely. One must seek the truth within--not without." ~ Poirot



Penelope said:


> I agree, the bible is not historical, but that doesn't not stop them from creating history from the bible, which they are doing.


*(COMMENT)*

You cannot allow the imaginary wisdom and the religious conjecture from disguising the truth.  You must recognize it, reach through the fog of unreasonable religious fundamentalism and extract that which is real and that which is truth.  And as you would with any other cult of the irrational, discard that which is irrelevant.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 23, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...







 Read your history again as it was the British that stopped the Jews from getting to palestine, and murdered most of them in the process.
 Do you even know what Yiddish is, because if you did you would know it is pidgin Hebrew. And all the religious meettings are conducted in Hebrew all over the world, and were since the diaspora. Proving yet again that you are LYING just so you can demonise the Jews


----------



## Shusha (Jul 23, 2016)

RoccoR said:


> I think we've strayed-off and lost the intent behind the "The Temple Mount Myth-revealed" OP.



And we have strayed from the intent of the OP -- which is to delegitimize the Jewish people.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 23, 2016)

Penelope said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > et al.
> ...








 Nor is the koran or any other religious work, unless there are supporting evidence in other places like the stel'e in ancient Egypt and the writting's of Greek, Roman and Assyrian historians and scribes. So because these are in place it destroys your propaganda and shows that the Bible and Torah are both historically correct.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 23, 2016)

Shusha said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > I think we've strayed-off and lost the intent behind the "The Temple Mount Myth-revealed" OP.
> ...








Which happens all the time when team palestine see their input destroyed and torn into little pieces.


----------



## Shusha (Jul 23, 2016)

Penelope said:


> I agree, the bible is not historical, but that doesn't not stop them from creating history from the bible, which they are doing.



The "bible" is not historical.  (From the Jewish faith perspective, the Tanakh is not intended to be historical.)  That said, there is evidence that at least some of the characters, places and events are historically true and clearly connected to the Jewish people.

Trying to disconnect the Jewish people from that history is not sourced in objective "truths", but a subjective, biased, largely intentional discrimination against the Jewish people.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 23, 2016)

Shusha said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, the bible is not historical, but that doesn't not stop them from creating history from the bible, which they are doing.
> ...



Pove it, any one it.  When one talks about jewish, please let us know who your talking about.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 23, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Talking about Jews in Israel and Jews outside of Israel. In other words, everyone in the world who call themselves Jewish. Period.


----------



## Shusha (Jul 23, 2016)

Prove what?  I've already provided evidence of some historical truths.  That evidence is ignored by you.  You don't want to see it. And providing evidence is not going to get you past your blind spot.  

When I talk about the Jewish people, I mean the collective of people which has preserved through thousands of years of history the culture which makes one uniquely Jewish:  the language, the laws, the holidays, the life event celebrations, the world-view, the modes of dress, the foods and yes, the religion.  This collective of people has lived both within the historical territory of their ancestors and in the Diaspora.


----------



## Shusha (Jul 23, 2016)

The very fact that one has to defend the idea of the Jewish people is discrimination.  Does anyone ask what we mean when we say "Irish"?  Does anyone demand that the Irish defend what makes them Irish?


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 23, 2016)

Shusha said:


> The very fact that one has to defend the idea of the Jewish people is discrimination.  Does anyone ask what we mean when we say "Irish"?  Does anyone demand that the Irish defend what makes them Irish?









 Maybe we should start demanding what makes the arab muslims calling themselves palestinians actually palestinians and not Egyptians, Syrians, Iraqi's and Saudi's.

Ask what is their claim to ownership of the land and who granted them this ownership, then ignore the answers and ask the same thing in the next post.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 23, 2016)

Shusha said:


> The very fact that one has to defend the idea of the Jewish people is discrimination.  Does anyone ask what we mean when we say "Irish"?  Does anyone demand that the Irish defend what makes them Irish?



Once again, jew is not a race. Now an Irishman is someone who was born in Ireland, its his nationality. Jewish is not a nationality but use to be anyone who was from Judea, point is there is no Judea today, so once again , a jew is not a race or a nationality.


----------



## HaShev (Jul 23, 2016)

The Irony of the OP is that Israel Finkelstein seems to be a made up name if I ever heard of one, and the story seems to be fabricated using such a mockery type name.  Seems he doesn't even exist.
Now with that opinion based on never knowing of the man is liken to said claimed man's ignorance of why YeruShalem (the city he makes light of)  is the world's focus through history.  It won't make sense to the Finklesteens of thus world until the MIKDASH is built in the NAME of the head of hosts in the city in "the name".
Then is when the legend of how the city becomes the city of Shalom will make sense as will the "coming back" to one's inheritance.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 23, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > The very fact that one has to defend the idea of the Jewish people is discrimination.  Does anyone ask what we mean when we say "Irish"?  Does anyone demand that the Irish defend what makes them Irish?
> ...


You are talking utter nonsense, Gertrude. You're talking points are nothing but Stormfront and KKK bull crap. You haven't learned a thing in your life that isn't a lie.


----------



## Freeman (Jul 23, 2016)

*"Now, 50 years after Kenyon's discovery, scholars like Leen Ritmeyer, Eilat Mazar and Hershel Shanks have recently written books as if no one knew that the Haram was the Roman Fortress and that Solomon's, Zechariah's and Herod's temples all were located near the Spring of Siloam. Tourists are still mistakenly told that the Haram is the Temple Mount, that David's citadel is near the Jaffa Gate, and that Mount Zion and the place where the Last Supper was held are all in the Upper City."
*
Citadel Of David built by Mamlouki then Othomans.
*




*


----------



## Freeman (Jul 23, 2016)

*"The discovery that this area had once been the great Roman fortress came as a shock to the scholarly community, which had believed for many years that this ancient fortress was the place where the temple had been. This news was preceded by another shock, when the English archaeologist Kathleen Kenyon discovered in 1962 that the entire City of David in the past had been only that little rock ridge on the western bank of the Kidron Valley. Less than 10 years later the historian Benjamin Mazar learned that the Haram had undoubtedly been the Roman fortress."




*


----------



## RoccoR (Jul 23, 2016)

Shusha, et al,

Your stated objective _(to delegitimize the Jewish people)_ is to align the facts to support a preconceived notion _(truth immaterial)_.  It is not about evaluating the evidence to logically come to the truth.

What it is NOT is an “Objective Judgment or Belief” based on objectively strong supporting evidence, the sort of evidence that would be compelling for any rational system.



Shusha said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > I think we've strayed-off and lost the intent behind the "The Temple Mount Myth-revealed" OP.
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

In this case, the notion of "delegitimize the Jewish People" is missing the relationship. What particular claim or fact are you trying to delegitimize?

What is the OP working towards?

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Shusha (Jul 23, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Once again, jew is not a race.Now an Irishman is someone who was born in Ireland, its his nationality. Jewish is not a nationality but use to be anyone who was from Judea, point is there is no Judea today, so once again , a jew is not a race or a nationality.



Okay, so some questions concerning your point of view:

My grandparents came from Ireland.  But I wasn't born in Ireland.  Am I Irish?  

If I don't hold or seek Irish citizenship (nationality) would I be lying if I said I was Irish?

I was born in the US.  I am an American national.  My father is Canadian.  Am I Canadian?  Could I become Canadian? Why or why not?

I was born in Yugoslavia.  How could I tell if I should become Serbian, Bosnian, Slovenian, Macedonian or Croatian?

I was born in Korea when it was under the rule of the Japanese.  Am I Korean?  Or Japanese?

I was born in the Ramallah.  Palestinian isn't a nation or a nationality.  Am I Palestinian?

I was born in Hebron.  Am I Israeli or Palestinian? 

I was born in a refugee camp in Syria.  Am I Syrian?  Or Palestinian?








And, largely irrelevant, but I'm curious -- is "Irish" a race?  Why or why not?


----------



## Shusha (Jul 23, 2016)

RoccoR said:


> Shusha, et al,
> 
> Your stated objective _(to delegitimize the Jewish people)_ is to align the facts to support a preconceived notion _(truth immaterial)_.  It is not about evaluating the evidence to logically come to the truth.
> 
> ...




*I am certainly not trying to delegitimize the Jewish people.  The OP is.  
*
The intent of the OP is to remove or erase any Jewish claim to the Temple Mount.


----------



## Shusha (Jul 23, 2016)

Freeman said:


> "The discovery that this area had once been the great Roman fortress came as a shock to the scholarly community, which had believed for many years that this ancient fortress was the place where the temple had been...



Ah.  So the "farthest mosque" was a Roman fortress.  And the Muslims built a structure to commemorate the holiness of Roman military conquest.  Roger that, Freeman.


----------



## Freeman (Jul 23, 2016)

Shusha said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > "The discovery that this area had once been the great Roman fortress came as a shock to the scholarly community, which had believed for many years that this ancient fortress was the place where the temple had been...
> ...



I said that when muslims enter Jerusalem it was a little village mount with empty area near the mosque.


----------



## Freeman (Jul 23, 2016)

Shusha said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha, et al,
> ...



There is no scientific evidence about the place of the Temple Mount.
Even well known archaeologist Kathleen Kenyon stated it.


----------



## Freeman (Jul 23, 2016)

RoccoR said:


> Shusha, et al,
> 
> Your stated objective _(to delegitimize the Jewish people)_ is to align the facts to support a preconceived notion _(truth immaterial)_.  It is not about evaluating the evidence to logically come to the truth.
> 
> ...



Israelites lived just about two centuries in Jerusalem, who lived there before that date?


----------



## RoccoR (Jul 23, 2016)

Shusha, et al,

I'm not sure that historically, the connection between the Hebrews (Jews) claim to anything in Jerusalem and the Arab Palestinian claim to anything in Jerusalem can be based on much historical record.

This is an issue of sovereignty.



Shusha said:


> *I am certainly not trying to delegitimize the Jewish people.  The OP is.
> *
> The intent of the OP is to remove or erase any Jewish claim to the Temple Mount.


*(COMMENT)*

In the 3000 years of past history of the Middle East, damn near every major Empire in the Region (Assyrians, Babylonians, Persians, Greeks, Egyptians, Ottoman and Romans --- just to name a few) had sovereign control over the territory.

Sargon II ruthlessly conquering Israel, Judah, and the Greek provinces in Anatolia at least a half millennium BCE.

But none of that is even worth discussing because it makes no difference.  There will be several questions, the first of which will be, the validity nature of the Jewish People using Self-Determination.   After that, it will become clear which people owe the preponderance of war reparations.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 23, 2016)

Freeman said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha, et al,
> ...


Why don't you tell us who lived in Iraq before the Muslims invaded, who lived in Egypt before the Muslims invaded, who lived in Iran before the Muslims invaded, etc. etc.  And the big question is who lived on the Saudi Peninsula before the Arabs got there?    Did the Arabs just pop out of thin air?  Try as you might to take away the Jews' connection to Jerusalem, you are just another Muslim who can't stand to see the Jews have any piece of land.  Muslims like you want to see the entire Middle East as one big Muslim entity regardless of the history of other people.  Imagine if your brethren weren't eventually stopped in Europe, you would be claiming that the European continent is Muslim land.


----------



## Shusha (Jul 23, 2016)

Freeman said:


> There is no scientific evidence about the place of the Temple Mount.



This is simply incorrect.  There is evidence for the Temples.  (Some of it found since 1962).  

But again, I ask you -- what is your point? So what?


----------



## Shusha (Jul 23, 2016)

RoccoR said:


> But none of that is even worth discussing because it makes no difference.



It only makes a difference because Team Palestine uses it to argue against Jewish rights to sovereignty over any of the land and to usurp Jewish holy places and Jewish history.  

While, I might agree with you that it ultimately makes no difference in terms of who has actual control over territory and actual sovereignty there, still I will not stand by and permit Jewish history to be denied or erased.  Its a matter of principle.


----------



## theliq (Jul 23, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


----------



## theliq (Jul 23, 2016)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


----------



## theliq (Jul 23, 2016)

theliq said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...





theliq said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


----------



## theliq (Jul 23, 2016)

theliq said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 23, 2016)

theliq said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Why are you stuttering, Steve?


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 23, 2016)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Only in your own mixed-up mind are you enlightened.  When you can show us that  you are a world class geneticist, get back to us then.


----------



## rylah (Jul 24, 2016)

Shusha said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > But none of that is even worth discussing because it makes no difference.
> ...


Very well and the younger generation is following with the same intent and passion. However the Jewish way isn't to argue for survival with the enemy but to 'go in' and get a deeper sense of our heritage, multiply and fight when necessary.

And ironically all these people attacking our identity today only strengthen our motivation to keep drinking from the roots. Our collective identity transforms and gets stronger than that of the last 5 generations or so.


----------



## Freeman (Jul 24, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...



There is no invasion, those people mostly converted to islam.

The argument that Hebrews lived some 4000 years ago in the region so they have the right to invade the cities 4000 years after is more than stupid!


----------



## rylah (Jul 24, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...


do you have other people that were reminded everywhere that they were strangers, even when assimilated because of their Jewish blood and heritage? 
After  2000 years of this, upon our arrival home ... frankly who cares what you think anymore,look at the mess in you garden and try to keep up WITH us as many muslim countries begin to do.


----------



## Freeman (Jul 24, 2016)

rylah said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Hebrews lived in Egypt more than in Jerusalem!


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 24, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > The very fact that one has to defend the idea of the Jewish people is discrimination.  Does anyone ask what we mean when we say "Irish"?  Does anyone demand that the Irish defend what makes them Irish?
> ...








 WRONG AGAIN as an Irishman is someone who is born of Irish parents, where they live is of no consequence to race. A persons nartionality does not always mean that is his race, as in most Americans are not racial Americans as they come from other parts of the world originally. The only true Americans are the first nations people , just as arab muslims are from arabia originally and so are not ethnic palestinians. The Jews were originally from palestine making them ethnic palestinians, and the DNA tests show this to be the case in 95% of the cases. Ther is no Yugoslavia either, but this does not mean the Slavs ceased to exist as a race.    And you yourself have used the racial aspects of certain Jews when you have attacked the Jews, and have admitted that it is because of their racial charagteristics that you did so.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jul 24, 2016)

Freeman said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...



No.  The Bible says the Hebrews lived in Egypt 400 years, but Jewish legend cuts that figure down to 210 years.  The First Temple lasted for 410 years, and the Second for 420 years.  That equals 830 years.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 24, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...







 Can you prove that the arab muslims calling themselves palestinians are actually ethnic palestinians and have roots to the land. The islamic buildings erected 50 years after mo,mads death when the muslims first entered Jerusalem do not prove they were ethnic palestinians , they prove they were invaders and colonisers.


 Jewish people are those that lived in the area of palestine so named by the Romans who practised Judaism and worshipped a God call Yahweh. They were the people of Jesus Christ as proven by the Bible when it says that his mother and father had to travel to their birthplace to register in the Roman census of the Jewish people. The Catholics and muslims tried to steal the identity from the Jews and failed because  they were spread all around the known world by this time and they were starting to become the best of the best in their chosen proffesions.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 24, 2016)

Freeman said:


> *"Now, 50 years after Kenyon's discovery, scholars like Leen Ritmeyer, Eilat Mazar and Hershel Shanks have recently written books as if no one knew that the Haram was the Roman Fortress and that Solomon's, Zechariah's and Herod's temples all were located near the Spring of Siloam. Tourists are still mistakenly told that the Haram is the Temple Mount, that David's citadel is near the Jaffa Gate, and that Mount Zion and the place where the Last Supper was held are all in the Upper City."
> *
> Citadel Of David built by Mamlouki then Othomans.
> *
> ...








And this by Ritmeyer debunks your post as it states that the Temple could have been in 3 positions on the Mount

The Temple Mount in Jerusalem



 The other people's later works do the same thing as you use their hypososis as being the reality


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 24, 2016)

Freeman said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...













Link from an unbiased source as your usual ones are just a pack of lies


----------



## Penelope (Jul 24, 2016)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



The bible says a lot of untruths.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 24, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



You don't know about the Maccabee forcing conversion then hey? How about so many sons of Jacobs marrying and having children with Canaanite women, REad Ezra again!!!


----------



## Penelope (Jul 24, 2016)

rylah said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...



Yes which is why the holocaust story is still alive and strong, even thought most of it was greatly exaggerated.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 24, 2016)

Penelope said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...









 As does the koran as well, so what is your point. When the Bible is supported by scientific and other written evidence then it is not untruthful


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 24, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...









 Did that happen in the last 100 years or so, when it was illegal under international law to do so. It is still happening today in islamic nations. How about many thousands of Englishmen marrying women from other nations and having children withn them. Does the US still insist on having a rabbit produced when a couple apply for a marriage licence ?


----------



## RoccoR (Jul 24, 2016)

Freeman,  et al,

You are absolutely correct.  Who have sovereignty and independence (title and rights) over "what" territory --- and "when," may be interesting.--- but is not relevant.  It is enough to say that (realistically) both the Arabs and the Hebrews (Jews) have an established historic connection to the territories in question.  But then, so do the people whose ancestral linage goes back to the time of the Assyrians, Babylonians, Persians, Greeks, Egyptians, Ottomans and Romans.  Oddly enough, the Ptolemaic dynasty (Macedonian) over Egypt was a Hellenistic in character, which last for three centuries; ending around 30 BC.

I believe that even the Mongol Empire decimated the population of Jerusalem and sacked the City a couple of times.  And of course, everyone has heard the story of how the Kurd's _(An-Nasir Salah ad-Din )_ recaptured Jerusalem.  And even the Great Napolian had captured Jerusalem in 1799

1799 French  Napoleon conquers Palestine, with the final battle being the defeat of Acre.



Freeman said:


> The argument that Hebrews lived some 4000 years ago in the region so they have the right to invade the cities 4000 years after is more than stupid!


*(COMMENT)*

In contemporary times (19th Century Forward), the we see the Ottoman Empire having Sovereignty (Title and Rights) being past on to the Allied Powers and the creation of additional states through the right of self-determination.

However, even into the current day, the Treaty of Westphalia (1648) still has some meaning; as it clarified and defined the principles of sovereignty and equality.  In part, the Westphalia Treaty said:

—what has from the beginning of the unrest, no matter how or where, from one side or the other, happened in terms of hostility—so that neither because of that, *nor for any other reason or pretext,* should anyone commit, or allow to happen, any hostility, unfriendliness, difficulty, or obstacle in respect to persons, their status, goods, or security itself, or through others, *secretly or openly, directly or indirectly, under the pretense of the authority of the law, or by way of violence within the Kingdom*, or anywhere outside of it, and any earlier contradictory treaties should not stand against this.​
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## jillian (Jul 24, 2016)

Freeman said:


> There is a lot of contradictions about the supposed Mount Temple, when Maimonide visited Jerusalem he proposed that a temple in the city will unite the prayer of jews and this temple shouldn't built by humans but will come from heaven.
> 
> Concerning the place, some rabbis says that it's below the actual Alaqsa Mosque, others says it's above but other rabbis confirm that it's not in that place but near Jerusalem or in Nablus mount.
> 
> ...



how cute, some more garbage from the jew-hating propagandist.

go burn a cross


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 24, 2016)

Penelope said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...








 According to the nazi's and islamic propagandists, the photographic evidence tells the true story


----------



## Freeman (Jul 24, 2016)

jillian said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > There is a lot of contradictions about the supposed Mount Temple, when Maimonide visited Jerusalem he proposed that a temple in the city will unite the prayer of jews and this temple shouldn't built by humans but will come from heaven.
> ...



It's confirmation from "israelis" archaeologists!


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 24, 2016)

Freeman said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...


Have you gone to the Temple Mount to make verification?  I didn't think so. BTW, it's kinda funny to see you dismiss everything about Judaism but you believe every little tidbit about what Jewish archaeologists question. Typical Arab mentality.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 24, 2016)

Freeman said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...








 No it is just islamonazi propaganda that was produced by pallywood production's for morons like you to peddle.

 She could not give an explanation for the artifacts found and was stumped as to how they got their. Being a mormon she would never aspire to being an Israeli archeologist.


----------



## rylah (Jul 24, 2016)

Penelope said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



It was a horrific catastrophe and will be remembered as part of our collective heritage, especially because people like you keep on pushing that wound. The only reason you say things like that is because you think you can "finish what Hitler started".


----------



## rylah (Jul 24, 2016)

Freeman said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...



Hebrews lived in Israel for 4000 years, the connection and the physical presence never stopped.
But even if you were right, much more powerful men have already officially recognized our connection to this land. All this while Muslims  turn their asses 5 times a day towards Al Aqsa Mosque in Jerusalem


----------



## Shusha (Jul 24, 2016)

Freeman said:


> There is no invasion, those people mostly converted to islam.
> 
> The argument that Hebrews lived some 4000 years ago in the region so they have the right to invade the cities 4000 years after is more than stupid!



Same old tired hypocritical arguments, where the Jewish people are always wrong.  

There was no invasion of the land when the Muslims came.  The people there just mostly converted to Islam.  It was an empty place and the Arabs just settled it and converted everyone.  There was an empty mountain and the Arab Muslims just built a structure on it.  No harm, no foul, right?

So let's play that game, then.  There was no invasion of the land when the Jewish people returned to the land of their ancestors.  A land with no people for a people with no land, right?  The Jewish people just bought property and settled there.  And the people there converted back to Judaism.  No harm, no foul, right?  


Ya can't have it both ways, Freeman.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 24, 2016)

Please learn some history, the reason the Zionist got permission to storm in on the Palestinians was to guard the Suez Canal.  Nothing to do with Judaism, except for some who didn't know the real reason, some did go there because they believed the stories in the OT, but the early leaders did not nor do they today. They put on a good show.


----------



## Freeman (Jul 24, 2016)

Shusha said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > There is no invasion, those people mostly converted to islam.
> ...



You said "Land without people"!


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 24, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...



It's too bad that Freeman couldn't have journeyed with Mark Twain.  As a journalist, he took in everything he saw so that he could write about it.  Can Freeman tell us what would have happened to the Arabs if the Zionists didn't come to the area and give his brethren jobs?  Would they have stayed in their original poverty-stricken countries and let themselves and their families go hungry?  Is that the reason you emigrated to the West, Freeman?


----------



## theliq (Jul 24, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


W,Wh,Wha,What Hoss,W,Wh,Wha,What are you say,say,saying Hoss,Hoss?me sssssstttttuuuuttteeeeerrrrrrrrrrriiiiinnnnnggggggggggggggggg.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!stevvvveee


----------



## theliq (Jul 24, 2016)

rylah said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...


Yes but what REAL IDENTITY,Jews in Israel after 1948 are a manufactured nation,the kibbutz system saw to that.....that they have little or NO semblance of Jews of the bible........the overseas Jews came to Palestine as a majority of Jewish converts to Judasium sic and are Tartars,Turkic and Central Asians not Jews at all,no direct link to Abraham........."Fight was the operative word in you post,considering the huge amount of Palestinian Men, WOMEN AND CHILDREN YOU HAVE SLAUGHTERED AND MAIMED"You are completely disgusting and shameful.....deeper sense of your heritage>>>>MY ASS


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 24, 2016)

theliq said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...


Tut tut.

Your ass is telling you not to read those hate sites about the Jews being Khazars.  Most of the Jews living in Israel are Mizrahi Jews straight from the Middle East who have the same DNA as the Ashkenazi and Sephardic Jews..  Can you get back to us after we see your book on the best selling list regarding the DNA of the Jews?  Naturally the book after this will be about the Muslims invading all those countries in the Middle East, such as Egypt and Iraq, and killing the people who refused to convert to Islam.  You certainly don't want readers to think you are not evenhanded so you have to cover all bases even though it might be hard for you to do.  As for shameful and disgusting, look in your mirror.


----------



## theliq (Jul 25, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


Hoss,I can be very cutting with my comments.........with good reason,I don't subscribe to the Zionist DNA propaganda like you,to say that Ashken nazi Jews have the same DNA as Sephardic Jews is completely erroneous,the nearest peoples to the Shephardic DNA is the Palestinians......as you full well know....even you and I would have more Jewish blood in us than the Ashkenazi's ......... Stop all this Mirror on the wall semantics you create to forward your inaccurate posts regarding this matter.....brother......steve Tut,Tut Indeed


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 25, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Please learn some history, the reason the Zionist got permission to storm in on the Palestinians was to guard the Suez Canal.  Nothing to do with Judaism, except for some who didn't know the real reason, some did go there because they believed the stories in the OT, but the early leaders did not nor do they today. They put on a good show.








 So the Ottomans that owned the Suez canal in the first place invited the Jews to migrate to a nation 200 miles away so they could protect the suez canal. That is a fantastic quantum leap of stupidity even for you. And the palestinians were Jews dont forget, the arab muslims called themselves syrians and were very nomadic moving around constantly because they soon depleted the resources of the area they stopped in.


----------



## theliq (Jul 25, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...


O Hoss,That's a really poor post from you.....take a deep breath friend,count to 20,that will clear all the Zionist SHIT out of your mind..steve


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 25, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Please learn some history, the reason the Zionist got permission to storm in on the Palestinians was to guard the Suez Canal.  Nothing to do with Judaism, except for some who didn't know the real reason, some did go there because they believed the stories in the OT, but the early leaders did not nor do they today. They put on a good show.








 So the Ottomans that owned the Suez canal in the first place invited the Jews to migrate to a nation 200 miles away so they could protect the suez canal. That is a fantastic quantum leap of stupidity even for you. And the palestinians were Jews dont forget, the arab muslims called themselves syrians and were very nomadic moving around constantly because they soon depleted the resources of the area they stopped in.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 25, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...









Correct as the poster said you cant have it all ways


----------



## Freeman (Jul 25, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...


Funny!
Tell palestinians you should welcome occupation and expelling in the country.


----------



## rylah (Jul 25, 2016)

theliq said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



'fabricated nation"  funny isn't that the shadow of the balestinians?
While Jews have very distinct and influential culture, past and present, Team Balestine can't present a single distinct Palestinian work of art or anything that will differentiate them from Egyptians, Syrians, Lebanese or Arabians...how so?

Kubbutz system is dead, while each year there're more Jewish visitors to the Temple Mount and our Fathers' graves. Instead of Kibbutz there's Jewish re-settlement of Judea and Samaria.

Contemporary Judaism is very progressive and modern, many frum and traditional people lead in their sphere of work- Judaism focuses mainly on the WORK IN THIS WORLD (opposed to how to get quickly to the next one in a pseudo heroic manner...).


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 25, 2016)

theliq said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...







The real identity of being true Jews as laid down by their DNA. The one thing you cant argue against so fabricate false tests to claim that Jews and arab muslims have an 85% match in DNA, we all have an 85% match in our DNA to carrots, jellyfish and the great apes. Were is your proof that the Jews who came to Israel were converts , like your claims for the arab muslims who were never arab's and were never muslims. They Jews were true Jews that were taken from their homes by Roman soldiers and made slaves. They kept their faith and did not falter over the centuries, and are today as much a Jew as Jesus ever was.

 When were these huge amounts of men women and children slaughtered then, was it during the wars these same men women and children started by any chance?



YOU ARE THE ONE WHO IS DISGUSTING AND SHAMEFUL SPOUTING THE LIES YOU DO BECAUSE YOU ARE A NAZI AND A JEW HATER


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 25, 2016)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...










 Is that why the palestinians refuse to have DNA tests done, because it will show they are actually from Egypt and Syria. Now about your claims that have already been shown to be a pack of lies, why do you keep repeating them ?


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 25, 2016)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...







Whereas it would take the full magazine of a .45 magnum to clear all the nazi shit out of yours


----------



## Shusha (Jul 25, 2016)

The Holocaust denier tells me I need to learn some history.  Oy vey!


----------



## theliq (Jul 25, 2016)

rylah said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


Fancy Inaccurate Words but STILL ZIONIST SHIT,steve


----------



## theliq (Jul 25, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Phoe,Excellent Post,I have to admire you when you pull GEMS like that out of your Bag of Zionist Tricks 10 out of 10...steve


----------



## theliq (Jul 25, 2016)

Shusha said:


> The Holocaust denier tells me I need to learn some history.  Oy vey!


Well you cannot be talking of me


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 25, 2016)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



I will repeat myself, Steve.  Your ass is telling you to stay away from the hate sites.  You are no famous geneticist, just another poster who appears to have parked himself on this one particular thread regardless that the USMB board has many forums with lots of thread) plus some game thread which seems to have caught your interest.  Get over your obsession with the Jews.  There are other things happening today, especially in the Middle East, which doesn't involved the Jews or Israel.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 25, 2016)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...


Since you have had nothing to say to Freeman, the Sunni Muslim propagandist with all his bashing of the Jews, you really would be smart to keep out of this.  With you keeping very silent whenever he says something derogatory about the Jews, you are telling  all the people viewing this forum just what you are.  Maybe you think you are fooling all of the viewers, but they are smart enough to catch on.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 25, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...



What "Palestinians?"  You mean the people  that the Russians told Arafat to call under that name?


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 26, 2016)

theliq said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...








 No facts based on history and reality unlike your islamonazi shit that you spread like a farmer spreads muck.

 What have the arab muslims given the world since 1948 compared to what smaller Israel has given us. The arab muslims amount to many hundreds of millions the Jews in Israel just 6 million yet more good has come out of Israel than has come out of all of the other arab nations combined.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 26, 2016)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...









 No bag of zionist tricks here abdul, it is all British ( or should that be English ) The only zionist trick is to believe that the Jews should have a homeland and the right to defend it from attack. Being a zionist I am defending against your attacks on the Jews homeland. Why dont you start packing to leave before you are evicted along with all the other muslim scum, it is just around the corner


----------



## Penelope (Jul 26, 2016)

Shusha said:


> The Holocaust denier tells me I need to learn some history.  Oy vey!


Real history, not high school history.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 26, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > The Holocaust denier tells me I need to learn some history.  Oy vey!
> ...









 Do you mean like there was no islamic presense in Jerusalem until 35 years after mo'mads death, so he could never have visited the al aqsa mosque that was built 50 years after his death. That mo'mad decreed that Jerusalem and palestine were for ever Jewish lands given to them by allah. 

Will these historical facts do you being real history. I can come more up to date and show the international laws enacted in 1917, 1920, 1921, 1923 and 1924 that gave 22% of the land of palestine to the Jews as their National Home while giving the arab muslims 78% of palestine as theirs. That  the arab muslims lost all rights to palestine in 1917 when they signed them away as reparations of war in the Treaty of Sevres, and then again in the Treaty of Lausanne


----------



## Freeman (Jul 26, 2016)

In conclusion so every people (Caucasians, Bretons, Vikings...etc) who lived in a region 4000 years ago should invade and return today to this land!


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jul 26, 2016)

Freeman said:


> In conclusion so every people (Caucasians, Bretons, Vikings...etc) who lived in a region 4000 years ago should invade and return today to this land!



Because we all know that the Arabs lack land.


----------



## Freeman (Jul 26, 2016)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > In conclusion so every people (Caucasians, Bretons, Vikings...etc) who lived in a region 4000 years ago should invade and return today to this land!
> ...



Go home in Europe and let Amerindians in their lands!


----------



## Shusha (Jul 26, 2016)

Freeman said:


> In conclusion so every people (Caucasians, Bretons, Vikings...etc) who lived in a region 4000 years ago should invade and return today to this land!



Oh please.  No one is arguing that.  No one is arguing for the rights of invaders to re-invade.

What we are arguing is that you, and others like you, should cease trying to delegitimize the right of the Jewish people to self-determination and sovereignty in their ancestral, historical and spiritual homeland.


----------



## Freeman (Jul 26, 2016)

Shusha said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > In conclusion so every people (Caucasians, Bretons, Vikings...etc) who lived in a region 4000 years ago should invade and return today to this land!
> ...



Jews have the right to leave peacefully in the region when after they return the lands to palestinians.

In few years palestinian population will overcome the number of jews in the region.


----------



## Shusha (Jul 26, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Go home in Europe and let Amerindians in their lands!



While not supporting the ethnic cleansing of the Americas and not requiring anyone to "go home", I absolutely support the rights of the First Nations peoples to self-determination and sovereignty in their ancestral, historical and spiritual homeland.  To deny them that would be morally unjustifiable.  

Do you also support the rights of the First Nations peoples?


----------



## Shusha (Jul 26, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Jews have the right to leave peacefully in the region when after they return the lands to palestinians.



Do you mean "live" peacefully or do you mean be ethnically cleansed (again)?


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 26, 2016)

Freeman said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...


As everyone can see, the radical Muslim propagandist has been so busy on this board, but you will never see him post that the Arabs should go back to the Saudi Peninsula and give the land back to the people they invaded.  Since this propagandist has stated that he is not living in the West, he should go back to the land his Muslim ancestors originally came from.  BTW, Freeman, what Muslim country are you living in now and which country did  your ancestors come from before they started invading countries for Islam.


----------



## Freeman (Jul 26, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...



I have not enough time like your zionazi team in the board, you are like flies around garbage!


----------



## Shusha (Jul 26, 2016)

This thread certainly reeks like garbage.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jul 26, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...



You are the garbage.  Are you Arab/Muslime?


----------



## Freeman (Jul 26, 2016)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Insult and racism are not good, try to be civil!


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 26, 2016)

Freeman said:


> In conclusion so every people (Caucasians, Bretons, Vikings...etc) who lived in a region 4000 years ago should invade and return today to this land!






 Most already do, so dont need to invade.   But the Jews were invited to migrate to palestine so how did they "invade". And remember it was muslims that invited them first in 1850. Then the LoN invited them to migrate in 1923. So NO INVASION TOOK PLACE OTHER THAN THAT OF THE ARAB MUSLIMS


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 26, 2016)

Freeman said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...





Take heed of your own words and stop the insults and racism against the Jews


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 26, 2016)

Freeman said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...








 Go home to saudi arabia  and let the Jews, Christians, Sikhs and hindus have their lands back


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 26, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...








 What land as the palestinians were also the Jews and had the same rights as the arab muslims to declare independence on the land allocated to them.   The arab muslims did not own any land as they signed ownership away as war reparations in 1917.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 26, 2016)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Not only is he a Muslim,  but a Sunni Muslim to boot.  He hates those of other  religions and even those of other Muslim sects who don't believe the same as the Sunnis do.  He probably works under the Minister of Propaganda in some Sunni Muslim country.


----------



## theliq (Jul 27, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Look here Hoss,you really have a bloody cheek,what you have to realise is that my time is very limited,I tend to respond to Alerts,that is why I nearly always reply as a % to your responses,I see Freemans post and on the whole he has fair and balanced responses to combat the Zionist Propaganda most of your side of the fence spew,you criticize Tinnie in the same way as you do Freeman,both are honest brokers of the truth.

Zionists only get BASHED as you put it because of their inert behaviour and let's not fcuk about they are a Terrorist Organization.

You Jews love to BASH the Palestinians at will but when the reverse is instituted you all Cry Änti-Semitism ....What total Hypocricy

This board is for peoples opinions.....well for our side it is fact,but for you it is more often corrupt opinion and Bull Shit Zionist Propaganda

I do NOT fool anyone,unless you think the TRUTH is a LIE....and therein lies the difference between us..........after 1948 the majority of Jews are a Zionist Manufactured People........and have little actually NOTHING to do with Jews of the bible

Your post has been noted and quickly PISSED ON.......and dissolved into nothingness.Dispite all this Hoss,I do like you but keep spewing Propaganda if it makes you Happy.........question,Why do you support the Zionists after all they have done??????steve


----------



## theliq (Jul 27, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


A ZIONIST HEY,from a man? who claims he is NOT A JEW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Your threat to me is just that,a threat which I will crush with the truth Non Jew.....steve


----------



## Shusha (Jul 27, 2016)

theliq said:


> the majority of Jews are a Zionist Manufactured People........and have little actually NOTHING to do with Jews of the bible



Really?  Defend this statement.  Describe the Jews of the bible.  Then describe the "Zionist manufactured people".  What makes the one different from the other?


----------



## theliq (Jul 27, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


OK,let the Jews of Israel/Palestine and the Palestinians have DNA test.........And only those who have over 50% actual Jewish Blood/DNA can stay and the majority can go back to their country of Origin,  if you want to fcuk around with that type of thing,I personally believe this sort of thing is wrong but if you insist.........you do know Pheo,that the Palestinians would be the purer race


----------



## theliq (Jul 27, 2016)

Shusha said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > the majority of Jews are a Zionist Manufactured People........and have little actually NOTHING to do with Jews of the bible
> ...


You have NEVER been to Israel then.


----------



## Shusha (Jul 27, 2016)

theliq said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...




WTF?  So, anyone walking around Israel would understand the difference between Zionist manufactured people and Jews from the bible?  How so?  Come on, tell me.


----------



## theliq (Jul 27, 2016)

Shusha said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...


Well I don't believe you have been to Israel.......You need to speak to Real Jews who have been in the Holy Land for generations living in harmony with the Palestinians...Like I have....then you would know.......steve


----------



## Shusha (Jul 27, 2016)

theliq said:


> Well I don't believe you have been to Israel.......You need to speak to Real Jews who have been in the Holy Land for generations living in harmony with the Palestinians...Like I have....then you would know.......steve



Let's just say I want to talk to a Real Jew.  How would I know I found one, Steve?


----------



## theliq (Jul 27, 2016)

Shusha said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Well I don't believe you have been to Israel.......You need to speak to Real Jews who have been in the Holy Land for generations living in harmony with the Palestinians...Like I have....then you would know.......steve
> ...


Simple,they don't like Zionists


----------



## rylah (Jul 28, 2016)

Wanna know who are real Jews?
Check the land...

Those so called balestinians claim to be here for centuries. yet they barely could feed themselves of that land..not to mention develop themselves into modern age or have any distinct culture.

Then those 'fake' Jews come and suddenly the land starts nurturing the people it accepts, and a leading modern state emerges in no time..while those 'real' balestinians are still in the dark ages.

Anyway you look, Jews, Christians and Muslims all have this prophecy of Jews coming back to THEIR lands.

p.s.* still waiting for any REAL distinct culture from the Fakestinians*


----------



## theliq (Jul 28, 2016)

rylah said:


> Wanna know who are real Jews?
> Check the land...
> 
> Those so called balestinians claim to be here for centuries. yet they barely could feed themselves of that land..not to mention develop themselves into modern age or have any distinct culture.
> ...


Funny Post really,when you consider that the French President at the time in 1886,Thanked the Palestinian people for sending tonnes of wheat and cereals to France thus preventing wide spread FAMINE in southern France,Palestine has always been an Exporter of Oranges(JAFFA),Olive Oil,Crops Various etc.,a bread basket......for Centuries and Centuries before Zionist Terrorists were even thought of.......Rylah.....YOU FAIL YET AGAIN.....your posts border on the totally IGNORANT and BANAL.....in other words like many of your ilk,you are a Moron and a LIAR.theliq...Ever Living,Ever Faithful,Ever Sure of the facts and truth


----------



## theliq (Jul 28, 2016)

rylah said:


> Wanna know who are real Jews?
> Check the land...
> 
> Those so called balestinians claim to be here for centuries. yet they barely could feed themselves of that land..not to mention develop themselves into modern age or have any distinct culture.
> ...


Trouble is Most of them are NOT REAL Jews,even your Ultras  have a grading system of what a REAL JEW IS,and most don't QUALIFY.............Get it NOW

You'd be a Funny Man if you were not so Pathetic,spoken without Predudice

For Rylah,the UN JEW peoples Funny Boy


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 28, 2016)

Thats right a non Jew zionist, just like mo'mad was originally when he declared that palestine was Jewish and the muslims should allow them to live in peace.  Not all zionists are Jews you know, just as not all muslims are arabs


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 28, 2016)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...









 And at the same time DNA test every arab muslim claiming to be a palestinian to see if they are. Less than 85% match and they leave for good. ( 85% is the cut off point for DNA matching homo sapiens ) So when the arab muslims turn out to be not even arab and from far away then they will lose everything. You will lose your argument when the Jews show an 89% match or better, and prove once and for all that they are related to the Jews of the Bible. Those who converted will of course be allowed to stay as youcant alter international law to suit your POV .


ONCE AGAIN YOU SHOW YOUR JEW HATRED AND THAT YOU DONT WANT INTERNATIONAL LAWS TO WORK IN THE JEWS FAVOUR


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 28, 2016)

theliq said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Wanna know who are real Jews?
> ...







 The palestinian people in this case being the Jews of course, or didn't you want to post that part of the story. And as you say they have always exported Oranges from Jewish orange groves owned by the Jaffa family. The arab muslims could not even grow enough to feed their own families never mind a surplus to sell.   What zionist terrorists are these then, as you have failed to prove any link between zionism and terrorism and still spout the LIE.

 It is you that FAIL AGAIN because you believe what the islamonazi propagandists say being a RABID JEW HATER.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 28, 2016)

theliq said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Wanna know who are real Jews?
> ...









 And what qualifies you to make this declaration then seeing as you have a 100% failure rate when it comes to the Jews. As much as you claim the majority of Jews are not real the DNA testing done so far shows them to be 99% real Jews. They even show which tribe of the Jews they belong to. The DNA testing of the arab muslim fakes show that they are mostly Syrian, Egyptian or Saudi and should be relocated back home.


----------



## theliq (Jul 28, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


Pheo,you cannot assume that I can be influenced by Islamic Propagandist because I will NOT and never have been.....Give me a little Credit for once.steve.....you are wrong about the Palestinians not being able to grow,produce and export foods Pheo and you know it....GO JAFFA ORANGES the real Palestinian Citrus,Originally Developed by Palestinian Farmers in 1850's.....for you all to view..Jaffa orange - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Read carefully Pheo,I am right and you Sadly again are WRONG.........the Jews thought that the Palestinian Agriculture was primitive but had to concede later that it was much better t6han the Jews and far more cost effective........so take the time to read properly Pheo

For the last time of saying I love Jews but detest Zionism.alright Pheo


----------



## rylah (Jul 28, 2016)

theliq said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Wanna know who are real Jews?
> ...



Is it funny that the Arab muslims in Israel and the PA don't have a culture of their own yet call themselves a 'nation' while destroying all non- muslim cultural treasures?

However it's funny how you think that centuries old olive trees and crops planted by the Jews, or the numerous swamps dried and farms built were in any way the work of the Arabs. 
Whole families were sent to Israel to reunite with the other Jews much before Zionism was officially created.


----------



## theliq (Jul 28, 2016)

rylah said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


Apart from being a Total Dumb Asshole,you know not the minute nor the hour,I find you tedious to say the least,you are just BORING,go stalk someone else.


----------



## rylah (Jul 28, 2016)

theliq said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Wanna know who are real Jews?
> ...



Well I guess there's just no balestinian culture or identity, otherwise you wouldn't have to attack the Jews ignoring the question about the the culture of Arabs who recently statred calling themselves  'filastinians'.

One thing though, a secular Jew is more Jew than a religious Muslim, for one simple reason- being a Jew is not a choice, you're born with a Jewish soul. It doesn't matter if he's righteous or even converted to Islam- he's a Jew for eternity.

I once met a group of Arabs in Europe, the introduction transformed into a violent 'discussion', because apparently the 2 Yemenite brothers had 3rd one in Gaza, who moved there 2 years before that and fought with Hamas against the Israelis...I guess since he's been there for 2 years HE'S THE REAL BALESTINIAN and his brothers who call themselves the same...

No shared culture of the place, no distinct identity, hatred towards anyone different and a feeling of entitlement without anything to show to the world....and you accuse the Jews of not being Jews??

Well after centuries of being prosecuted for merely BEING JEWISH by Europeans and Arabs- YOUR OPINION IS IRRELEVANT.


----------



## rylah (Jul 28, 2016)

theliq said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Oh the personal insults and a muslim prophecy of the end times as a threat...i guess that's capitulation.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 28, 2016)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...








So Jaffa is not Jewish then but arab muslim.   The Oranges are as Jewish as gefilter fish.


 LIAR as the records show that Jewish agriculural methods increased the output of the land by 300% over the arab methods that destroyed the fertility of the land in 5 short years.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 28, 2016)

theliq said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...







 So no counter argument to the truth so you resort to your nonsense phrase trying to look intelligent


----------



## theliq (Jul 28, 2016)

rylah said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


You are a Foolish Boy


----------



## theliq (Jul 28, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Propagated by Palestinians if you bothered to read my Wiki Jaffa orange,you would have seen the truth...BUT like you Zionist Filth always try to do,is claim that it is them who forward advancement in all things..YOU ARE WRONG.....you are a excuse for Zionist Terrorism,300% Idiot Bullshit,You claimed that these Oranges were Jewish inspired and own by Jews Idiot Bullshit.......Pheo why do yo show yourself up in this pathetic manner..steve you are a MANUFACTURED NATION,ask any REAL JEWISH person.


----------



## theliq (Jul 28, 2016)

rylah said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


Get it right it is European CHRISTIANS and at the same time there were thousands of Jewish families living prospersly(sic) in Arab nations you fool,this all changed when you stole Palestine eventually in 1948 by bribes and corruption in the UN but was never ratified by the Security Council,thus deeming Israel an Illegal State


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 29, 2016)

theliq said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...







OFF TOPIC NO CONTENT POSTING AGAIN


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 29, 2016)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...








 All you have is islamonazi propaganda and LIES so you are not worth bothering with. Why dont you put your own house in order and stop the beatings of children in Australian young offender institutions ?


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 29, 2016)

theliq said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...








 Is that like you stole Australia then, and displaced the indigenous inhabitants.

 You forget that the muslims invited the Jews to migrate and colonise palestine because the arab muslims were too lazy to work the land.


----------



## theliq (Jul 29, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


You Idiot,Zionists STOLE Palestine through corruption,deciet and lies........You are complicit by brinig in Ethopians who were Muslims,the dregs of Europe who were useless lay-abouts  just to build up the Physdo Zionist nation of Israel's population numbers,rabid American Settlers.....to uphold your Manufactured Nation........most Jews in Israel get on well with the Pali's,that is why the Zionist Scum treat Jews in Israel worse(if that were possible than the Palestinians) Pheo you are just perpetuating the Zionist Scum Mantra,you fool


----------



## rylah (Jul 29, 2016)

theliq said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



1."Jews families living prosperously"- meaning paying the dhimmi skull tax to be spared a sword, 10 massacres here, 10 massacres there and the habitual public executions for those who couldn't pay.
It were the Arab Muslims who invented the YELLOW STAR for the Jews.

*Why was  Maimonides, the most prominent Jewish scholar of his time, forcefully converted to Islam?
*
The Jewish culture prospered in Babylon, under Romans and everywhere they were exiled to. However the most important works were done especially during the most troublesome times.
This has nothing to do with Arabs, Greeks or Romans, it's just our job as Jews to LIVE (prosper) under those conditions and help others rather than just try to SURVIVE in big numbers, as Romans and Babylonians tried and Arabs do now.

2. It's funny how team Balestine thinks it's enough to bribe, steal and lie to create a REAL nation and state (as you think the Israelis did).

Let's say it really worked that way, the Israelis at least CARED to do that in spite of all. the Arabs couldn't manage even that with all their resources, UNTIL THE JEWS WANTED IT... should we discuss Ibn Taymiyya ?


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 29, 2016)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...








 When did this take place then, how about a link that says zionists stole palestine. Then one that says I was complicit in bringing in Ethiopian muslims into the land, and that they are Europeans.   You have so many claims to prove in this one post that it is highly likely that you will fail on every one.

Most Jews in the M.E. were virtual slaves and the records show they were beaten, raped, brutalised and murdered for nothing more than allowing their shadow to fall on a muslim.

If anyone is perpetuating any mantra it is you and your NAZI SCUM mantra's leqarnt from your parents, grand parents and great grandparents when they beat you into hating the Jews


----------



## theliq (Jul 30, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Firstly the Zionists COLLABORATED with the NAZIS and sent tens of thousands of JEWS to the charnels and gas chambers(Zionists the Ultimate Jew Haters).....Then sent  ILLEGAL Jewish Migrants to PALESTINE before and after WW2........Then trough Corrupt payments to most UN members coerst the UN statehood in parts of Palestine,that combined with a Gorilla War murdering 100,000 's of Palestinians,although not ralified by the Security Council making Israel an Illegal State.....the rest you all know


----------



## RoccoR (Jul 31, 2016)

theliq, et al,

Of course the most famous of sources in this regard are William Hughes of Lenni Brenner's book, "51 Documents: Zionist Collaboration with the Nazis;" with the most familiar dissemination outlet as "Jew Watch" (Frank Weltner).

Of course, knowing your source is important.  Frank Weitner of Jew Watch is tied to a number of White Supremacy Groups and Anti-Semitic Organizations. The general theme is Holocaust denial, Jews influence over the Media, and a number of conspiracy theories to counter Arab Palestinian connections with the NAZIs.



theliq said:


> Firstly the Zionists COLLABORATED with the NAZIS and sent tens of thousands of JEWS to the charnels and gas chambers(Zionists the Ultimate Jew Haters).....Then sent  ILLEGAL Jewish Migrants to PALESTINE before and after WW2........Then trough Corrupt payments to most UN members coerst the UN statehood in parts of Palestine,that combined with a Gorilla War murdering 100,000 's of Palestinians,although not ralified by the Security Council making Israel an Illegal State.....the rest you all know


*(QUESTION)*

I've asked this many times, but still have not received an answer:  Which authoritative source do you use to support the allegation that "Israel is State?"

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 31, 2016)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...










 How many more times are you going to spout this islamonazi myth as the zionists tried to save the Jews in Europe and paid Germany lots of money. The price for each Jew doubled until they were being asked for $10 million to save a Jew from the camps.

They were legal as they were invited by the LoN in 1923, prior to that they were invited by the Ottomans. It was the arab muslims that were the illegal immigrants

 How about a LINK to your claim then, or is this another LIE like the hundreds of thousands of children murdered by Israel. They did not need to ratify it because if they did then not one of the islamonazi nations is legal either. Want to tell that to your fellow islamonazi's next time you go to friday prayers


----------



## theliq (Jul 31, 2016)

RoccoR said:


> theliq, et al,
> 
> Of course the most famous of sources in this regard are William Hughes of Lenni Brenner's book, "51 Documents: Zionist Collaboration with the Nazis;" with the most familiar dissemination outlet as "Jew Watch" (Frank Weltner).
> 
> ...


The Zionists themselves,as you full well know Rocco......I give you credit for your intelligence friend and have much respect for you...but stop muddying the waters of material facts,to suit the Neo-Zionists on here......If you really don't know about the Collaboration with the Nazis by the Zionists and Jewish Deputies in Germany at the time and their deliberate involvement in these crimes against Jewish people then I suggest you read up on it,it's not hidden,and stop the perpetuation of the Zionist WHITEWASH of their WAR CRIMES in Germany against its own people.....steven


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 31, 2016)

RoccoR said:


> theliq, et al,
> 
> Of course the most famous of sources in this regard are William Hughes of Lenni Brenner's book, "51 Documents: Zionist Collaboration with the Nazis;" with the most familiar dissemination outlet as "Jew Watch" (Frank Weltner).
> 
> ...


Rocco, do you think any of the anti-Semites would  have ever heard of the book The Transfer if they didn't go to hate sites like Stormfront.com?


----------



## theliq (Jul 31, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > theliq, et al,
> ...


Well I ain't Anti-Semetic Hoss but I do know the facts and truth of the Banal Zionist Filth...that you unfortunately admire..steve


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 1, 2016)

theliq said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > theliq, et al,
> ...








 AND NOR DO YOU  WHICH IS WHY YOU PEDDLE THE FILTH AND LIES FROM WHITE SUPREMACISTS AND NEO NAZI SITES.

 TRy reading the truth for a change and not the crap your imam tells you to read


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 1, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > theliq, et al,
> ...







 Or more likely told about by their imam's as the book of the month, and a must have to put right next to Mien Campf


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 1, 2016)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...








 You are more anti semitic than Hitler and all his friends were during the 1930's and 1940's. You are more anti semitic than the palestinians ever could be.

 YOU DO NOT KNOW THE TRUTH AT ALL, ALL YOU KNOW IS WHAT YOU HAVE BEEN TOLD TO BELIEVE AND YOU SHOULD BE SECTIONED FOR YOUR BELIEFS


----------



## theliq (Aug 1, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...


You need to STOP LETTING THE ZIONIST TRASH FROM SUCKING YOU OFF


----------



## theliq (Aug 1, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


O Pheo,you desperation is really showing.......You have allowed you Zionist Friends too close to your frigging COCK.steve get help man,please


----------



## Shusha (Aug 1, 2016)

theliq said:


> Well I ain't Anti-Semetic Hoss but I do know the facts and truth of the Banal Zionist Filth...that you unfortunately admire..steve



Anyone who uses descriptors like "filth" to attack a group of people needs to take a good, long, hard look at where this level of discrimination is sourced from.  

Be clear.  The idea that the Jewish people have the same rights to self-determination in their own ancestral homeland as others have in their ancestral homelands is not a "filthy" idea.  There is nothing "dirty" about Jewish people wanting to have a nation of our own.


----------



## theliq (Aug 1, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...


How silly Pheo,why do you find the TRUTH so hard to accept........Why did Zionist JEWS (Invented in 1890) Murder Innocent Jews during WW2......What Sexual Favours did you give the Nazis during the same period....you bloody collaborating Zionist animals.....theliq


----------



## theliq (Aug 1, 2016)

Shusha said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Well I ain't Anti-Semetic Hoss but I do know the facts and truth of the Banal Zionist Filth...that you unfortunately admire..steve
> ...


Nothing to do with Israel and Real Jews,Concentrate Shusha.............Only the Zionists are FILTH because they collaborated with the NAZIS to Slaughter Innocent Jews.......This Anti-Semitic Act by the Zionists is also perpetuated by the Zionist Possee on here.............Filth is a fair description.....CONSIDERING,NO DISCRIMINATION AT ALL....other than that you imagine in your head like the rest of the Zionist Rabble on here......Your Malady is called GUILTINESS


----------



## theliq (Aug 1, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Making EXCUSES For Your Awful Collaborating Zionists Again Pheo........SHAME ON YOU..........


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 1, 2016)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...









 You need to learn the truth before the lies gat you into serious trouble


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 1, 2016)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...








 You are the one with the problems and they are showing again. How many times have you been made to look a complete idiot by using islamonazi sources for your evidence.   You need the help of a good psychoanalyst to reverse your brainwashing


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 1, 2016)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...










 You are the one that needs to find the truth zionism was "invented" in 1875 and they did not murder any Jews, that was down to your fellowislamonazi's and the German socialist workers party.

What sexual favours are you giving the cabal of imams and neo marxists that you suck up to and spread their filth.

By the way the Jews have more right to palestine than you have to Oz or any other part of this planet because of your HATRED and INTOLERANCE in deny the Jews the same rights that you demand for yourself


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 1, 2016)

theliq said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...








 And the only evidence you have of this is sourced from white supremacist, neo nazi and islamonazi sites that peddle the BLOOD LIBEL because it is legal in their nations. It is not legal in the west and you face arrest and prison if you carry on.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 1, 2016)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...









 No that is what you do when islamonazi scum murder and defile innocent children and you claim that it is self defence. The fact is you get your jollies in seeing reports of the murder of innocent Jews because you dont have the guts to go out and do it yourself.


 You are the one who should have the shame heaprd on you because you hide behind zionism when you make RACIST ATTACKS ON THE JEWS


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 1, 2016)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...



None of us here would have heard about The Transfer except for the anti-Semites dragging it up from the hate sites where it is very popular.  Instead of talking about The Transfer, how come the anti-Semites don't ever discuss his later book?  Isn't this one mentioned on the hate sites?

*The Farhud: Roots of the Arab-Nazi Alliance in the Holocaust: *


----------



## RoccoR (Aug 1, 2016)

Hossfly, et al,

I'm fairly sure that most people don't understand what the "Transfer Agreement" actually represents.  I believe that most people _(particularly anti-Semitic promoters)_ have very little understanding the intent of the Transfer Agreement as an economic rescue attempt by the Jewish Nationalist Movement to liquidate Jewish assets to secure passage to _(Jewish aspect of)_ Palestine which required ≈ $1000 to be in-hand to affect immigration.



Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

Most anti-Semitic Arab Palestinians tend to think of the "Transfer Agreement" as some form of pro-NAZI collaboration effort; and don't have the ability to comprehend the intent of the Agreement or the complexity of the Agreement to meet German Law _(the coordination between the German Bank and the Palestine Bank)_.  And I don't think that something this complex can be appreciated by the pro-NAZI connections.  They think it is some form of Jewish political cooperation traitorous activity between German Jews and the growing 1933 anti-Semitic NAZI Regime.

And I think that it is a waste of digital space to even attempt to communicate the particulars of the effort to those that already have a preconceived notion.  It is best you just understand the anti-Semitic Propaganda that tries to make it ap[ear that the Agreement is something other than what it was.

I think it is very obvious that --- based on the description in Posting #421 by "theliq" (Steve) that there is a disconnect between the nature of the Agreement and the description they render.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 1, 2016)

Shusha said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Well I ain't Anti-Semetic Hoss but I do know the facts and truth of the Banal Zionist Filth...that you unfortunately admire..steve
> ...


That's his favorite gimmick, Shusha, that the Zionists are filth.  To a rational person, the degenerates are the ones who are so busy using the hate sites to drag up derogatory things about the Jews.  Time and time again throughout the years, the anti-Semites on forums drag up the same old stuff that you feel like shouting "Oh no, not that again!"


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 3, 2016)

Freeman said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...



There is not Palestinian. They are Arab squatters that will one day be removed.


----------



## theliq (Aug 3, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Funny how your(and Rocco's)lies are not thought of as the truth by me,because a lie is always a lie,no matter how you try to embellish it........The Zionists and Jewish Deputies did send tens of thousands of innocent Jews to a horrendous death in COLLABORATION with the NAZIS,that is a fact......Zionism is Total Filth as far as I am concerned and I have never swayed from this truth,even the Ultras and Secular Jews DISPISE them.

They manufactured a nation out of the most unusual people and it shows,....mostly converts to Judiasm.....I know an Ethiopian couple who were muslim,but said the were Jews and were granted entry into Israel and they would be the tip of the Iceberg.

I have shown you so many time  the calibre of the Zionist leadership prior to and after 1948,and dreadful they are.....not just to Palestinians but other Jews they discriminate against too.

No Boys and Ladies on the Pro-Zionist side,you are defending the indefensible Terrorists that call themselves Zionists......even the originator of Zionism Hertzell was an Athiest himself,so what an organization.

For the last(and it is boring now) I am not Anti-Semitic at all,but I am Totally Anti_Zionist.......and I will say this again for the slow-learners....Jews and Zionists are not of the same mentality AT ALL......Zionist just think they speak for All Jews but they do not,they are a very different kettle of Fish.

Jews are not Filth at all....... but in my Opinion Zionist definitely ARE

So there you have it......To Rocco when giving me your excellently written prose,at least be honest and give the whole story...instead of the Cherry Picked parts that just suit your cause.

Hoss,mate,as you know I don't always agree with you on this point and a few others but I do have a lot of respect and Love(in a non-sexual way) for you..you are and always will be a friend,a mate....but Fcuk I wish you would stop all this reading of Neo-Nazi-Zionist Propaganda.......steve


----------



## theliq (Aug 3, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...


I have never read any publications by those you mention because they Hate Jews...everything I say is firsthand experience and talking to lots of Jewish(in particular)people.....unlike you and your friends.....I don't read Bullshit.......I separate fact from fiction to communicate reality to you all...IT IS CALLED THE TRUTH,AND NOTHING BUT THE TRUTH.
When conversing with you at times Pheo,I feel that you Talk like some Zionist (Anti-Everyone...Unless they Grovel to your beloved Zionist Mantra) SUPREMACIST........and what is all this Blood Libel non-sense you spout on about........I don't live in the 4th Century you know Pheo..steve


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 3, 2016)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...




Regardless of your sweet talk about Rocco and myself, none of the anti-Semites would have even heard  of The Transfer Agreement unless it was written about on the NeoNazi/Islamofacist hate sites such as RadioIslam and Stormfront.

Even a Muslim woman from a southern state in India  would constantly bring this up on a now defunct message board..  I assure you that she didn't learn about this in her madrassa.

So keep on throwing the word "filth" around when describing Zionists, but the real filth are those who utilize the hate sites.


----------



## rylah (Aug 4, 2016)

theliq

Ok I'm not surprised all you have is offtopic, but let's use your measurement further:

If you call Zionists 'filthy' for negotiating the release of Jews from death camps in Nazi Germany, what would you call the Mufti of Jerusalem (al-Husseini) who actually allied himself with the Nazi's and recruited soldiers for them?

You know the same Mufti who officially wrote about the Temple Mount being the site of the Jewish temples..


----------



## theliq (Aug 4, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


I agree with the last sentence,yep I know about these Transfer Agreements Hoss,BUT the Zionists are a slippery mob.,Hitler offered to allow Jews out of Germany for a Bounty as you and Rocco would know or should know but more often than not,the Zionist hierarchy mainly in America and incredibly those in Palestine thwarted every attempt to allow Jews to leave Germany at the time,abandoning them to their fate(the Gas Chambers)these Zionists knew what the outcome would be.......even the Zionist leader in Palestine saying 1000 European Jews are not worth one cow in Palestine.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!there were loads of incidents like this.

I don't do sweet talk as you sweetly put it Hoss,but only speak with honesty(something often lacking on here)...If I thought you were both ASSHOLES do you really think I would not call you both a couple of C_NTS,of course not,so cut the belittling and accept the truth....that I like and admire you both.

"Sweet Talk" My Fcuking Ass........steve LOL


----------



## theliq (Aug 4, 2016)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



PS......Zionists HATE BIGTIME Hoss,so by your analogy like me you think they are Total Filth.
PPS....ISIS and their wanabees are Total Filth too....my opinion is not against Jewish,Muslim,Cambodians but reserved for all who live by sub-human mantras and there are plenty worldwide.....Pol-Pot,Stalin,ISIS,Zionists etc,.


----------



## theliq (Aug 4, 2016)

rylah said:


> theliq
> 
> Ok I'm not surprised all you have is offtopic, but let's use your measurement further:
> 
> ...


The Mufti was a prick,so were the Jewish batallions sic in the Nazi Party,so are the Nazis in Israel today,whom cause so much trouble......nothing wrong with Jews except those elements that in my opinion are Anti-Semitic.

All of them are FILTH,...........Zionists in Germany and elsewhere during the Nazi era,did negotiate to get a few Jews out of Germany(The rich and their relations) but it was just a piss in the Ocean.......The majority were condemned and sent to the Gas Chambers with Zionist approval.

Zionist are from a Dark Culture Indeed.....something you should understand before BLEATING HOW GREAT THEY ARE.steven


----------



## Shusha (Aug 4, 2016)

theliq said:


> Jews are not Filth at all....... but in my Opinion Zionist definitely ARE



Steve, friend, please can you be very clear with us what differentiates a non-filthy Jew from a filthy Zionist?  I really want to know.  
IF you were going to list 5 things that make someone a Jew -- what would they be?  If you were going to list 5 things that make someone a Zionist -- what would they be?


----------



## theliq (Aug 4, 2016)

Shusha said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Jews are not Filth at all....... but in my Opinion Zionist definitely ARE
> ...


Thanks Shusha,There is plenty to compare them by......Zionists,created in the 1880's to attempt to get Jews an Independent State,their only real pre-requisite was that it had to be in Palestine(The Holy Land).......over the years many places from Uganda to East Africa,later for obvious reasons a part of Germany....All Were Rejected......in the late 1890's the Zionists sent a delegation from Switzerland to Palestine,they reported back "The Lady is Fair but Married to Another Man(The Palestinians)"

Shortly after this,the Zionists started a Programme of sending Illegal Immigrant Jews from Europe,in the initial period these "Displaced"!!!!!!!?????Jews were welcomed,let us not forget that the majority Palestinians had lived in harmony with Jews for many generations,well since the Exodus of Jews by the Romans.

The Zionists were well funded and had exceptionally good networking throughout the world and the Jewish influenced world....as they do today.

By the late 1920's the Palestinians realized that the trickle had become a vast waterfall of Illegal Jewish Immigration from all over the world....It was too late,the Zionists had gained the upperhand by fair means!!!! and foul,mainly foul......this further esqulated into violence on both sides but the Zionist had already imported a massive amount of weaponery,state of the art at the time......the Palestinians were on a hiding to nothing and the Zionist just Ramped up the pressure.

Then WW2........the world was in chaos,and the Zionists who essencially sic had become an outright Terrorist Organization....I have explained how they Sat on both sides of the ledger both with the Allies and Hitler/Nazis....trying to extract from both sides as much as they could for their cause,for both the Zionists and the Palestinians THIS WAS A MATTER OF LIFE AND DEATH...LITERALLY

The Jews had in the previous Century the Balfour(A JEW) Declaration and the Palestinians were promised Palestine in the early part of the 20th Century......after WW2 the Jewish Lobby in America and elsewhere including the perimeter of the UN,choerst sic and bribed many of the UN Members to get the State of Israel RATIFIED,which they succeeded in achieving ..... the Palestinians felt rightly that Why Should They Give Up Land to a load of Violent Illegals.Also note that the Commanding Officer in the British Army was a Zionist!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Prior to 1948 the Zionists had a Gorilla War with the British and the Palestinians,the British withdrew and 100,000's of Palestinians were Slaughtered/MURDERED,Exciled and Degraded,which continues today of course........In my opinion Europe wanted RID OF WHAT THEY THOUGHT WAS A JEWISH PROBLEM and basically could not give a Fcuk about the Palestinians.

Since 1948 the Zionists have basically run the show in Israel,and this is clearly displayed by the number of Prime-Ministers that have and still do today been A ZIONIST TERRORIST........if you bother to read up on Zionism you will clearly see how they have Manufactured a people and nation,which I don't think has happened before or since.

They have very cleverly  Entwinded themselves with Judaism and give the impression only Zionists are Real Jews.......NOTHING COULD BE FARTHER FROM THE TRUTH.

They play the Anti-Semitic Card for Sympathy but thankfully most realize it's a RUSE,moreover everyone knows that most Zionists are NOT EVEN SEMITIC in any shape or form..........They too are resedivistic Compulsive LIARs from day one and have NEVER CHANGED.

Now real Jews that is a Totally Different Story.....I don't have the time at the moment...suffice to say Zionists are one of the worst Organizations in the World,who sit nicely between the pavement top and the Gutter,hence they are FILTH,like other Terrorist Organizations...have a nice day Shusa.......steven...ps eXCUSE MY SPELLING AND GRAMMAR TODAY...ST


----------



## Mindful (Aug 4, 2016)

theliq said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


----------



## theliq (Aug 4, 2016)

Mindful said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...


Interesting but inaccurate......ssnnooppp,jamr


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 4, 2016)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...









 What is even funnier is you have refused point blank to even produce one piece of supporting evidence to toyr claims, yet trot them out daily as if they were the be all and end all of the problems.  Here you go again with your anti semitism and holocaust denial using a white supremacist source as your only evidence, a source that has been picked clean and shown to be twisted and manipulated by JEW HATING SCUM LIKE YOURSELF so you can attack the Jews from percieved safety.
 The fact is that you and your ilk sent millions of Jews to their deaths, while the zionists like me and thousands of others tried to save them. There is only so much money available to buy peoples lives and I am still waiting for you to show were that money would come from when the pot was dry. Start with the First Jew saved costing the zionists $1000, then the next $2000 and so on until by the time it reached the extent of the zionists cash reserves fewer than 1000 Jews will have been saved. How much will Oz pay to save you from say a Jewish pogrom that would see you put in danger of losing your life.
 You are the totasl filth as proven by your own posts that show you are a rabid JEW HATING ANTI SEMITS who hides behind the term zionist. Well remember this in Oz it is illegal to be that racist and incite the violence you do.It is also illegal to deny the holocaust as you do and you face a prison term if anyone here was to complain and have you arrested. ( a very simple job to trace your computer using the IP address, and hence your full details ) 

 All you have shown is your vile mind and twisted ideology that has you racially and religiously attacking the Jews like your hero's the German Nazis did in the 1930's, and we know what happened to them people dont we.

No you are  NAZI SCUM THAT IS RABIDLY ANTI SEMITIC AND WHO HIDES BEHIND ZIONISM AS IF IT WILL PROTECT YOU IN COURT. AND JUDGE WORTHY OF THE TITLE WOULD HAVE YOU SENT DOWN FOR 20 YEARS FOR YOU CRIMES, AND ANY LAWYER WOULD BUST YOUR DEFENCE WIDE OPEN BY JUST ASKING YOU TO DEFINE WHAT YOU MEAN BY A JEW AND A ZIONIST.

It is the nazi's that are filth, and you are one of the filthirst nazi's I have come across 

He gave the fullo story, it is you and your fellow nazi scum that cherry pick what you want so you can attack the Jews constantly. You are BUSTED and HATED by the majority of humanity and most nazi's want nothing to do with people like you


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 4, 2016)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...








 LIAR as you constantly plug the book that is doing the rounds on those sites, and dont say you dont as it is the only place it is marketed in the manner you do. In fact your words are lifted verbatum from those sites as your posts clearly show. You have no first hand experience of anything. It is you nazi's that are anti everyone, which is why you sent 50 million innocents to their deaths, and you spout modern day BLOOD LIBELS about the Jews as if they were documented facts, the worst one being that zionists mass murdered millions of Jews during WW2. A BLOOD LIBEL only found on the above mentioned sites and spread by JEW HATING SCUM that should have been thrown out at birth.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 4, 2016)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...








 OFF TOPIC SPAMMING AND TROLLING


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 4, 2016)

theliq said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > theliq
> ...







 What does this have to do with the topic ?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 4, 2016)

theliq said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...









 OFRF TOPIC SPAMMING< TROLLING AND INCITEMENT


----------



## theliq (Aug 4, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


 F     Off Moron,I have given you sites before but you are incapable of remembering anything,anyway you use this RUSE continually,the only NAZI on here is you...for the last time,Jews are fine...ZIONISTS are a MANUFACTURED FILTH....Amen


----------



## theliq (Aug 4, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


LOL,my mum would wash your Zionist MOUTH OUT WITH SOAP,then whip your Arse


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 4, 2016)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...









 BULLSHIT you gave sites that did not support your claims at all, and then went librarian when told they did not mention 100 thousand children murdered by zionists at all. Here you go again pushing the Transfer as if the white supremacist/nazi/islamofascist version of it is the truth.   STOP LYING you are the epitome of the NAZI SCUM that hide behind the terms zionist and zionism because you have been told they are not RACIST.


 WELL SCUM THEY ARE AND WE DECENT HUMAN BEINGS ARE GOING TO HAVE THEM ENTERED INTO LAW AS BEING RACIST, ANTI SEMITIC, JEW HATING TERMS LINKED TO HOLOCAUST DENIAL SO THAT ASSWIPES LIKE YOU ARE SENT TO PRISON WERE YOU SHOULD BE AND THEN DEPORTED TO THE LAND YOU CAME FROM


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 4, 2016)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...








 No she would be too busy turning tricks for her islamonazi masters


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 4, 2016)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


The slippery mob is not the Zionists.  It is those dishonest "filthy" ones who utilize the hate sites for their information and then try to convince the readers that what they are saying is true.  Look at you concentrating on this one topic as if this was the most important thing in the world for you to try to prove the Zionists are "filth" while there are so many other forums on the USMessage Board and while hundreds of thousands of people have been killed in other Middle East countries during the last few years, millions have been displaced, and hundreds and hundreds have died at sea trying to escape.  This is one of the most important issues in today's world, not what happened during the Nazi era when some Jews were trying to swap some equipment  to the Nazis in order to save some Jews from the concentration camps.

BTW, is your ass talking to you again?  Since you are so concerned with what happened in the Nazi era, tell your ass that you are going to begin reading Edward Black's later book even though it is not a favorite on the NeoNazi/Islamofascist hate sites. 
*The Farhud: Roots of the Arab-Nazi Alliance in the Holocaust*


----------



## theliq (Aug 4, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Complete NON SENSE,You just don't like being called out for your Zionist ways,which continue to this day......What I find disturbing about you is the fact that by your own admittance you are not Jewish yet you are a Rabid Apoligest for that Terrorist Organization the Zionists,by the way your pathetic call that I am off Topic is laughable considering both Hoss and Rocco were off topic prior to my incursion...Get your facts right.


----------



## theliq (Aug 4, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Your re-writing and Revision of Zionist History is just that Hoss and it is incorrect,steve


----------



## theliq (Aug 4, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Silly Inaccurate diatribe.....as USUAL,still defending the Indefencable sic


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 4, 2016)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


It is the filthy NeoNazi/Islamofascist hate sites who are revising the history, and all the anti-Semites just lap up everything which are said about the Jews and Israel on these sites.


----------



## theliq (Aug 5, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



You are probably RIGHT Hoss,but I never read such SHIT personally,I just go on personal expeirence,(shee's my spelling is crap at the moment)I just wish the Zionists would Dialogue with the Palestinians for a two-state solution...Viva Palestine...Viva Israel...have a gooday Hoss.....steve


----------



## rylah (Aug 5, 2016)

theliq said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > theliq
> ...



The typical IslamoNazi Palestinian tactic-

*state officially that the Temple Mount is the site of the Jewish Temples then deny it when convenient.

*  say that The Jerusalem Mufti who allied the Arabs with the SS is just a 'prick' but the Zionists who saved  Jews are the real Nazis...

*Tell the Israelis they're not Jews, especially those from Europe, yet the "Nazi Jews" ARE Jews somehow. When needed Jews are Khazars but when they "put their filthy JEWISH feet" on the Temple Mount they ARE 'the Jews' again.

* Whine about each terrorist killed but when a Jew is saved it's *"piss in the ocean"*... what would Abu Mazen and his wife say when being treated in an Israeli hospital during the Intifata?

Any distinct Palestinian culture YET?


----------



## theliq (Aug 5, 2016)

rylah said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


I see you love the descriptive word "FILTHY" like me,yeah it's great, it covers so much SHIT        
Now for some Culture....
Play Loudly and Skank On

Again you miss the point there is a difference between Real Jews  and the Zionists,who are a Filthy Terrorist Organization like the likes of ISIS etc.,Read Zionist History and stop being completely Shallow "Look if you find conversations difficult to comprehend and feel inadequate in piquant situations,you do like Pheo,start to become a bit of a Bore.


----------



## Shusha (Aug 5, 2016)

theliq said:


> I just wish the Zionists would Dialogue with the Palestinians for a two-state solution.



Is it possible to have a dialogue with "filth"?


----------



## theliq (Aug 5, 2016)

Yes,I suppose it is,and it is unfortunate for the Palestinians,I agree...steve


----------



## rylah (Aug 5, 2016)

theliq said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Oh "Get this tapeworm out of your a**"

You can have your opinions about the Zionists or the Jews, it's up to you. 
Anyway it's off topic.

Meanwhile when asked about a distinct culture of so called- 'Palestinians' you present us with a Reggae song...


----------



## rylah (Aug 5, 2016)

How Jerusalem became holy to Islam


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 5, 2016)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...








 Do you even understand what zionism stands for, because you seem to think it is islamonazi extremism and terrorism. You have been shown to be a NAZI SCUM on here that follows the white supremacists/islamonazi sites as you lift their words and paste them into your posts, just look at your version of the transfer that is straight from the sites. The book says that the zionists tried to save the Jews in Europe but ran out of money very quickly because the price doubled every time. And the Germans were mass murdering the Jews and others as the zionists fought to raise the funds needed. It also tells of the Jews having their possesions stolen by the German state and their bank accounts frozen so they could not access their funds to pay the Germans the money. 

YOU ARE JUST A LYING POS NAZI SCUM THAT PROMOTES THE NAZI IDEOLOGY AND ISLAMIC BLOOD LIBELS AND HIDES BEHIND THE THIN VENEER OF ACCEPTABLE TERMS USED OUT OF CONTEXT. WHEN EVER YOU ARE CALLED OUT YOU GO OFF TOPIC AND START TO SPAM AND TROLL THE BOARD HOPING TO DEFLECT AWAY FROM YOUR PERSONAL NAQBA.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 5, 2016)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...










 Whats wrong cant you handle the truth and reality so you have to LIE and preach islamonazi propaganda.   

 OUTED AGAIN AS A LYING POS NAZI SCUM THAT SHOULD HAVE BEEN THROWN OUT WITH THE REST OF THE RUBBISH AT BIRTH


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 5, 2016)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...









 That is your domain and you fail every time. Still waiting for the site that says 100,000 children mass murdered by Isreal as you claimed the link given said. Even when posted in full you refused to highlight the section that said that, making you a proven liar many times over. You are a laugh to everyone on here with your wild accusations and childish tantrums, so much so that no other member of team palestine will ever come to your assistance.

YOU ARE JUST A LYING POS NAZI SCUM THAT HAS NO PLACE IN DECENT SOCIETY AND SHOULD BE EVICTED FROM THAT SOCIETY AND SENT TO SOME ISLAMINAZI HELLHOLE WERE YOU BELONG


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 5, 2016)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...










 Then why are you posts word for word what is written on those sites. That is not first hand experience it is brainwashing and it is employed on gullible idiots all the time. You repeat the latest friday sermons on here from the east end of London mosques proving that this is where you live, your time stamp shows that you keep UTZ and not Oz time.


 YOU  ARE A PROVEN LIAR THAT SHOULD HAVE BEEN KICKED OF THIS BOARD A LONG TIME AGO FOR YOUR INCITEMENT AND CONSTANT DEFLECTIONS


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 5, 2016)

Shusha said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > I just wish the Zionists would Dialogue with the Palestinians for a two-state solution.
> ...








 NOT NAZI OF ISLAMIC FILTH AS THEY KNOW BETTER THAN EVERYONE


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 5, 2016)

rylah said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...








 It is his only means of having to dodge questions he cant answer, deflect, derail, spam and troll until the others stop putting him on the spot


----------



## theliq (Aug 5, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


YOU LOSE .....I WIN.................AS USUAL......WHY??...>>>>>>>>>BECAUSE ONLY I,THE MAGNIFICENT TELL THE TRUTH....END OF


----------



## theliq (Aug 5, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Well if you had your way I would.But people just don't listen to you any more like the past because intrinsically YOU HAVE BECOME A FOULMOUTH BORE AND ZIONIST HYPOCRITE.

You talk a lot of shit,that is why you are the most disliked on here.....You are a JOKE


----------



## theliq (Aug 5, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


LOL,sounds like you are spewing from the Zionist Terrorist Mantra,yet again.......you are a violent little Runt Pheo.....but all you say and do is just Shit.

What a terrible life you have....but keep it up,I can take your threats and insults anytime......I have already given you a bloody nose before.........I stand like a Sentinel before you......I'm ready.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 5, 2016)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...





You are no sentinel, Steve.  You are more like someone who overlooks all the other forums so that you can get in your two cents of nonsense about those "filthy" Zionists.  Meanwhile there is so much filth actually going on in the Middle East, and I don't think anyone has ever seen you bringing up that filth who think nothing of executing youths, gender inequality, working their foreign workers like modern day slaves, giving no or very little religious freedoms to those who are not Muslims, etc.  Why not put on another record on the turntable once in a while?

Regardless of you and  some others who don't like Phoenall,  he is very knowledgeable about what is going on in that area of the world while your needle is stuck on those "filthy Zionists."  Are you absolutely sure that everyone on this forum has such a high opinion of you?


----------



## theliq (Aug 6, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


I'm so pleased to hear Phoe is liked,seriously,now to drag you back to earth Hoss this is about Israel/Zionists and the Palestinians.

I have mentioned the other Arab Presidents ect., from time to time but to be honest they are beneath Contempt.......Completely.

I mention the Zionists because at present they are the main player(now) in the Israeli-Palestinian Schism......in an attempt to show their past and their intransigence at the moment>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>they actually could change the situation if they wanted to Hoss......I hope they can,my attitude would change.

On here the likes of Pheo but not exclusive to him,seem totally inflexible,if they at least could be honest with the Zionists past.....We could all move forward..................whether Pheo is so intelligent after reading some of his prose against me... is somewhat debatable but I am a fair man and am prepared to let bygones be bygones.I am also a Sentinal against deceit,lies and fabrication.

Anyhow I will draw a line in the sand......refrain from using the words "FILTH/Y" which seem to upset you and others so very much.So there you have it.But I don't want you calling me the charming liq or that type of thing in the future,thank you Hoss.LOL...moreover that I am being insincere......so the line is Drawn,please Guys and Ladies do not take this new position as weakness BECAUSE if you cross it...I will still RIP YOUR ARMS OFF,it take two to tango....I'm the Greatest Dancer......let us hope you all are.I hate my feet trodden on by the way..LOL...steve..ps I did at one stage had a high opinion of Pheo but he let me down.maybe we can resurrect some sort of relationship,I'm prepared to commit..as for you friend nothing changes,keep well.steve,


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 6, 2016)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...







Stop being so immature and admit that you are a consumate liar and a waste of oxygen. You would not know the truth if it jumped out at you are bit your arse, you are so consumed with your nazism and Jew hatred.



 YOU ARE JUST A TYPICAL NAZI SCUM JEW HATER THAT HAS NO RIGHT TO LIVE IN A CIVILISED SOCIETY


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 6, 2016)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...










 ALL YOU DO IS SPREAD LIES FROM THE JEW HATRED SITES BECAUSE YOUR ENABLER IS FEEDING YOU THE CRAP. THE PROBLEM HAS ALWAYS BEEN THE ARAB MUSLIMS WHO HAVE BEEN FOLLOWING THE COMMANDS IN THE KORAN TO "KILL THE JEWS" "KILL THE UNBELIEVERS" AND " TAKE OVER THE WORLD". OF COURSE YOU BEING AN ISLAMONAZI PROPAGANDIST YOU REFUSE TO ADMIT THIS AS IT DESTROYS YOUR POV AND YOUR NAZI TRAINING. FROM DAY ONE I HAVE HAD YOU PEGGED AS AN ISLAMONAZI SOCK AND SOMEONE OUT TO INCITE HATRED TOWARDS OTHERS, SO THAT IS HOW I TREAT YOU AS THE SCUM YOU ARE. yOU HAVE BEEN CAUGHT OUT MANY TIMES NOW AND YOU ARE VERY UPSET OVER IT SO YOU RESORT TO YOUR THREATS THAT ARE LIKE YOU BASELESS. YOU BELIEVE THE POSTS OF MONTE AND PENNY, THAT ARE BOTH COMPLETE MORONS, BECAUSE THEY SAY WHAT YOU WANT TO HEAR . YOU REFUSE TOP ACCEPT THE TRUTH ABOUT PALESTINE AND THE JEWS BECAUSE TO DO SO WOULD MEAN YOU HAVE BEEN FED SHITE ALL THESE YEARS AND YOU HAVE BEEN DUPED BY PEOPLE LIKE MONTE, AND YOU CANT ADMIT IT TO YOURSELF. tHE ONLY WAY WE COULD EVER BE ON AN EQUAL FOOTING ID BY YOU ACCEPTING THAT YOU HAVE BEEN LED UP THE GARDEN PATH AND HAVE BEEN FOOLED AND MADE A FOOL OF BY THE ISLAMONAZI PROPAGANDISTS AND FILTHY TERRORISTS AND START TO RESEARCH FULLY BEFORE YOU POST YOUR USUAL LIES


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 6, 2016)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...









WRONG as more people listen to me in one day than listen to you in a year. You are the foul mouthed POS on here and the boring islamonazi propagandist. You are so two faced and hypocritical that you cant admit to youirself you have been duped all these years.
I am more liked on here than you are liked by everyone who has come across you I have many friends on here that praise my input and knowledge, so much so that monte put me on ignore because I was showing him up so much every day. 

 YOU ARE THE JOKE AS EVERYONE TELLS YOU TO YOUR FACE THAT YOU ARE A LOSER AND A FAILURE.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 6, 2016)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...




No such entity as the zionist terrorist mantra, another LIE made up by the 14 year old muslim from the east end. If I need to be violent I am, and that is why I am still here because I used every durty trick to even the odds when attacked by islamionazi scum. A few dislocated knees and broken arms and legs and the message was soon recieved, and the loud mouth who started the attack found himself unscathed but alone. Have you ever seen a person foul themselves in sheer fear because I have, and he was ridiculed by his own people losing so much face in the process. When you understand islam and the muslims as much as I do then you can come back and try besting me in debate, and I will only use islamic scriptures to defend my side.

 I have a good life all things concidered, it is you that has no life and has to haunt this board stalking, spamming and trolling to get your jollies. You are not capable of giving me a bloody nose, you dont have the guts or the means.

Are you readt=y to have more strips ripped from you when you refuse to produce the links that prove your claims, or will you just keep on LYING until everyone ignores you and you have no outlet for your hatred.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 6, 2016)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


With all your bluster, Steve, you still are no Sentinel for Truth.  A truthful person doesn't go to hate sites to find whatever is derogatory toward the Jews.  I doubt if anyone here ever heard about the Transfer Agreement until it was dug up by anti-Semites from the NeoNazi/Islamofascist hate sites.  It was like a heyday for the anti-Semites since this one particular subject was brought up consistently year after year.

Yes, you are an all-around fellow on these forums.  Can you tell us why you have no interest in posting on other forums except for your occasional word game?  Don't you think other events are happening around the world which don't involve what you call "filthy Zionists."  You actually show your hand by concentrating on just this one thread.  I don't think anyone with an ounce of sense is unable to see this.


----------

